# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  ΜΕΙΩΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΕΝΤΑΣΕΙΣ!!!!

## bakolaz

Ο λογος που κάνω αυτό το post είναι για να αναφέρω ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν όλοι να παίζουμε στο maximun της ισχύος μας και μάλιστα με κατευθυντικές κεραίες. Γίνεται χαμός από την παραμβολή και στο τέλος δεν πιάνει κανείς μας τίποτα. Πιο συγκεκριμένα εγώ έχω μια grid γυρισμένη προς jabarlee στα Τουρκοβούνια. Σήμερα το απόγευμα διαπίστωσα ότι το λινκ μας σχεδόν δεν παίζει. Κάνοντας site survey και με την κεραία γυρισμένη προς τα εκεί που προανέφερα έπιασα τα εξής δίκτυα
00-80-C8-AC-CD-71 KARM2_awmn-496 No 
00-80-C8-AC-D6-C7 Awmn_616_B52 
ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!  ::  Απο 7km απόσταση και με την κεραία γυρισμένη τελείως αλλού. Το site survey αδυνατεί να βρει το awmn-34 (jabarlee) κατά την διάρκεια που βρίσκει αυτά τα δυο δίκτυα ενώ όταν τα καταφέρνει να το βρει τα δίκτυα αυτά χάνονται. 
Όπως καταλαβαίνετε η περιοχή έχει μπουκώσει από θόρυβο και αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι στο τέλος δεν θα παίζει τίποτα.
Κατεβάστε παρακαλώ τις εντάσεις σας τουλάχιστον στην νόμιμη ισχύ αλλίως να ανεβάζουμε το φαί να ζεσταίνεται στις ταράτσες μας....
Επίσης links από τον γάμο του καραγκιόζη έχουμε πει οτι δεν ωφελούν και όσα γίνονται είναι δοκιμαστικά με σκοπό να αντικατασταθούν από πιο κοντινά και σε νομιμα όρια ισχύος  ::  
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SoulReaper

Και που να δεις τι γίνεται εδώ που είμαι εγώ (ανάμεσά τους σε απόσταση 2km από τον καθένα)... μέχρι και με το διπολάκι του D-link (σκέτο) συνδέομαι πανω τους.  ::  
Να φανταστείς ότι εγώ εκπέμπω στα νόμιμα όρια και αναρωτιέμαι (τις τελευταίες 2 βδομάδες) όταν γράφουν στο forum ότι με πιάνουν πιο μακρύα από 1-2km (ο repeater ας πούμε στα 5km ή ο augi στα 6km) πως το καταφέρνουν...

----------


## karm

Mia stigmh re paidia , as afhsoume ta paidiarismata kai na kanoume sosth kai sovarh douleia .

Einai gnosto oti oi perissoteroi hmaste se dokimes , auto shmainei oti den kseroume pou ftanei to shma mas. Ti perimenoume loipon , na mas eidopoihsh opoios exei kapoio provlhma gia na ruthmisoume analoga.

File bakolaz grapse leptomeries opos kanali , perioxh , kateuthinsh keraias (auto to grafhs) na mas dieukolinhs na katalavoume ti sumvenei . O soul riper epishs , kserei kai to thlefono mou , giati dustazei na me parh kai na pou ti sumvainei , protimaei na griniazei sta post ;. Paidia h sunergasia einai aparaithth an theloume na kanoume douleia.

To KARM2_awmn-496 auth thn stigmh douleuei san AP sto kanali 5 , keraia OMNI 10dbi , perioxh Petroupolh , sas parakalo bakolaz kai soul riper kante post pou enoxlei k.l.p.

Na shmeioso kai kati akoma , paremvolh uparxei otan duo AP ekpempoun sto idio kanali p.x. to 5 kai tote den einai 100% h paremvolh...
Otan sto site survey den pianoume to duktio pou theloume alla kapoia alla , prepei na sundethoume me ta alla gia na elegksoume an einai kapoio apo auta sto kanali pou einai auto pou psaxnoume...

----------


## bakolaz

Antiparerxomai ta sxolia peri paidiarismatwn kai peri sovaris douleias kathoti ta thewrw atyxh.
Den nomizw na egrapsa kati periergo i dysnoito pantws. Opws epishs gnwrizw poly kala se pio kanali ekpempeis. Eksallou to exeis dimosiefsei kiolas.Ton B-52 ton epiase o DiGi apo to Marousi apo ta 12 kai pleon xiliometra diladi(ELEOS). Den menei kai poly Athina opws katalavaineis tin kalypsame olh.
Eimai loipon stin Nea Iwnia (gia xiliosti fora) paizame sto kanali 6 (twra pleon den paizoume giati ginetai xamos) kai mporesame na apoktisoume epafi pali pigainontas sto 1.
H keraia mou (to ksanaeipa afto) koitaei pros ton jabarlee (STA TOURKOVOUNIA DILADI) .Kamia sxesi me to pou eisai esy kai o B-52. 
Alitheia me ti isxy ekpempeis? Yparxei i dynatotita rytmisis ths (Dlink gia paradeigma).Pantws to oti se pianoume edw panw kai gyrismenoi teleiws allou den einai kai poly normal.

Telos tis teleftaies dyo grammes apo to post sou fantazomai oti tis aneferes milwntas genikotera sto forum giati se emena den eipes kati kainourgio  ::  
To post mou pantws den anaferetai mono se esena alla stin syntriptiki pleiopsifia twn xristwn tou awmn pou prepei na mathoun na sevontai ta oria ekpompis.Tha antimetwpisoume polla provlimata sto mellon an skeftoume oti ektos apo tous xristes tou awmn yparxoun kai alloi asyrmatoi xristes se kathe perioxi i opoioi ekpemoun kai afti mesa stin idia mpanta.

P.S. Tha diafwnisw mazi sou oson afora tis paremvoles. Paremvoles symvainoun kai se alles periptwseis .Polles fores oi omni keraies gia paradeigma exoun tin tasi na sarwnoun oli tin mpanta kai na emfanizontai se perissotera tou enos kanalia. Einai kati pou to exw dei polles fores kai sigoura stin periptwsi afti dimiourgeitai provlima.

----------


## Achille

> Mia stigmh re paidia , as afhsoume ta paidiarismata kai na kanoume sosth kai sovarh douleia .


Και ποιος ακριβώς παιδιαρίζει;



> Einai gnosto oti oi perissoteroi hmaste se dokimes , auto shmainei oti den kseroume pou ftanei to shma mas. Ti perimenoume loipon , na mas eidopoihsh opoios exei kapoio provlhma gia na ruthmisoume analoga.


Πρόσεξε μόνο μην ειδοποιήσει κανένας την EETT αντί για σένα και τρέχεις  :: 



> File bakolaz grapse leptomeries opos kanali , perioxh , kateuthinsh keraias (auto to grafhs) na mas dieukolinhs na katalavoume ti sumvenei.


Είναι τόσο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις τι συμβαίνει; Στο είπε ο bakolaz ξεκάθαρα. Εκπέμπεις τα άντερά σου  :: 



> To KARM2_awmn-496 auth thn stigmh douleuei san AP sto kanali 5 , keraia OMNI 10dbi , perioxh Petroupolh , sas parakalo bakolaz kai soul riper kante post pou enoxlei k.l.p.


Παντού ενοχλεί. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να σου πει κάποιος ότι ενοχλείς για να φτιάξεις την ισχύ σου. Ο νόμος είναι σαφής, πανευρωπαϊκός, και λέει ότι η μέγιστη ισχύς είναι 20dBm. Εσύ εκπέμπεις με 29dBm, τα οποία είναι 8 φορές μεγαλύτερη ισχύ από την κανονική.



> Na shmeioso kai kati akoma , paremvolh uparxei otan duo AP ekpempoun sto idio kanali p.x. to 5 kai tote den einai 100% h paremvolh...


Τα γειτονικά κανάλια κάνουν παρεμβολές. Τρια μόνο κανάλια στην ISM band είναι χωρίς αλληλεπιδράσεις.




> Otan sto site survey den pianoume to duktio pou theloume alla kapoia alla , prepei na sundethoume me ta alla gia na elegksoume an einai kapoio apo auta sto kanali pou einai auto pou psaxnoume...


  ::

----------


## papashark

Εγώ και o MAuVE (κυριώς) έχουμε ξελαριγγιαστεί να φωνάζουμε ότι το μυστικό είναι στη λήψη.

Υπάρχει αυτό το έρημο προγραμματάκι για excel που βοηθά να υπολογίζετε την απαιτούμενη ισχύ για ένα link. Χρησιμοποιείστε το.

Όταν αγοράζατε κεραίες, γαμήθηκα να φωνάζω να αγοράζετε μικρές κεραιές αφού τα 900+ δεν πέφτουν κάτω από 10 άντε 9 db.

Δυστιχώς όμως οι περισσότεροι (δηλαδή το 99%) με έγραψε στα @@ του.

Πήρατε 17αρες και 19αρες, ήρθε και ο καραάσχετος ο τριδήμας και άρχισε να πουλάει 24αρες......

Και δεν κάνετε τον κόπο να ρίξετε την ισχύ στα 10db στα 900+.......

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΞΟΡΓΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ !!!!!!

Όχι μόνο παρανομείτε που δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα, αλλά λερώνετε την μπάντα εκπέμποντας οι περισσότεροι πολύ πάνω από 30db, και μάλιστα χωρίς να χρειάζετε....... 

Αφήστε που *ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ότι το μυστικό ενός καλού link είναι Η ΛΗΨΗ*. Με 20db μπορείτε να κάνετε εύκολα 2 χιλιόμετρα με 17-19αρες κεραίες. Με 25 db θεωρητικά βγάζετε σχεδόν 5 χιλιόμετρα....Στα 30 βγάζετε 8 και στα 35 κάπου στα 15 χιλιόμετρα....... Και αυτά με τα 900+ και όχι με engenious που για την ίδια απόσταση θέλεις 4 db λιγότερα....

Για να καταλάβετε, οι "συνάδελφοί" μας οι ραδιοερασυτέχνες, κάνουν διαγωνισμούς ποιός θα κάνει το μακρύτερο link με την λιγότερη ισχύ, ενώ αυτούς που εκπέμπουν με πολύ ισχύ τους αποκαλούν "άσχετους", "πρωτάριδες", "μ@λ@κες"....

----------


## karm

Ego to mono pou tha grapso edo , einai oti prepei na eksetasoume upeuthina to thema ths paremvolhs , gia na akougontai upeuthines gnomes kai oxi radio arvila.

Otan ego eimai se ena kanali mporei na paremvalo olo to fasma?? .An htan etsi to WISP sto kanali 1 pou exei panusxhro shma , tha eprepe na voulonei ta panta , kati tetoio omos den isxuei.

Na milame toulaxiston upeuthina afou den mas aresei h logikh (eipa se prohgoumeno post oti den gnorizoume pou ftanei to shma mas , gi auto kai kanoume dokimes...).

----------


## papashark

O achille πόσταρε παραπάνω το σχεδιάγραμμα πως τα κανάλια γίνονται overlapping, εάν σηκώσεις την καμπύλη ψηλά γιατί έχει υπερβολικά ισχυρό σήμα, θα δεις ότι τρώει ακόμα ένα κανάλια από κάθε πλευρά.

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όσο ασθενέστερο είναι το σήμα τόσο λιγότερο παρεμβάλει στα διπλανά κανάλια.

Όμως εδώ το προκείμενο είναι αλλού, όταν βγάζετε 30db, και λέμε ότι με αυτά κάνετε λινκ στα 8 χιλιόμετρα με τα 900+, σημαίνει ότι οτιδήποτε άλλο δουλεύει σε αυτά τα 8 χιλιόμετρα, δεν παίζει καλά. Καθότι εάν ρίξετε την ταχύτητα στα 1-2mbit που η ευαισθησία ανεβαίνει από τα -83 σε παραπάνω από -90db τότε τα 8 χιλιόμετρα έχουν γίνει δεκάδες......

----------


## karm

Papasark prepei na katalavoume oloi oti den uparxei prothesh , na paremvalh o enas ton allon . Na milame omos se logikh vash gia na lunontai ta provlhmata .

Otan kapoios anoigei AP den kserei pou ftanei to shma tou .......

Proteino na eksetasthi to thema paremvolh , upeuthina apo ton sullogo , pou tha orish omada gia na ereunhsh to thema . Kai na dhmosieusei upeuthino porisma . Giati merikoi miloun me neura ki auto den einai kalo.

----------


## jason

Γιαυτό και γω έχω δώσει το root password μου.
Που να ξέρω με ποιά ισχύ ενοχλώ ποιόν?

Αν ενοχλώ κάποιον, ας μπεί σαν root και ας χαμηλώσει την ισχύ που εκπέμπω. 
Και αν μετά κάποιος δεν με πιάνει με 11 Μbit, ας ξαναμπεί και ας την αυξήσει. 
Και σε τελική ανάλυση, ας ψηφίσουν μεταξύ τους και ας βγάλουν ένα μέσο όρο ισχύος, που βολεύει τους περισσότερους...
Μήπως να βάλω μια καινούργια μόνιμη ψηφοφορία?

Με τί ισχύ θέλετε να εκπέμπει ο κόμβος jason?

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

> Proteino na eksetasthi to thema paremvolh , upeuthina apo ton sullogo , pou tha orish omada gia na ereunhsh to thema . Kai na dhmosieusei upeuthino porisma . Giati merikoi miloun me neura ki auto den einai kalo.


Ξαναλέω ότι ο νόμος είναι ξεκάθαρος και δεν υπάρχει μόνο το AWMN στα 2.4GHz, αλλά και άλλος κόσμος που δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να διαμαρτυρηθεί στο AWMN για να κατεβάσεις εσύ και ο καθένας μας την ισχύ του.
Aμφισβητείς ακόμα το γεγονός ότι τα κανάλια στο 802.11b είναι overlapping;
Όσο για τα νεύρα που λες, μάλλον αναφέρεσαι στον εαυτό σου.
Σου υπενθυμίζω το απαράδεκτο απειλητικό pm που μου έστειλες, θεωρώντας ότι σου επιτίθεμαι προσωπικά.

----------


## DiGi

> Antiparerxomai ta sxolia peri paidiarismatwn kai peri sovaris douleias kathoti ta thewrw atyxh.
> Den nomizw na egrapsa kati periergo i dysnoito pantws. Opws epishs gnwrizw poly kala se pio kanali ekpempeis. Eksallou to exeis dimosiefsei kiolas.Ton B-52 ton epiase o DiGi apo to Marousi apo ta 12 kai pleon xiliometra diladi(ELEOS). Den menei kai poly Athina opws katalavaineis tin kalypsame olh.


Dokimasa twra to prwi *xwris* na peiraksw thn grid mou pou blepei pano ston dti kai sindethika kanonika ston B-52 kai mou edwse ip 10.1.5.120.To kanali tou einai to 4 to idio pou exei o dti sthn sector tou thn opoia einai *adynato* pleon na piasw.

To dlink to exw sto 12.5% (10dBm) exw 3 db peripou apolies apo to rg58 pigtail tou tridima kai mia moufa kai pezw me mia stellitsa SD19 opote prepei na eimai sta 23-24 db

Ayta ta oliga
DiGi

----------


## MAuVE

Φαίνεται ότι η περίοδος της "αθωότητας" πέρασε και αρχίσανε οι καβγάδες.

Στις 10 Φεβρουαρίου έγραφα :

_Το παρακάτω το γράφω με κεφαλαία γιατί θα τα θυμηθήτε πολύ γρήγορα. 

ΣΕ ΣΗΜΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ (ΠΑΡΕΜΒΟΛΩΝ) ΟΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΕΣ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΕΡΔΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΕΥΟΝΤΩΝ ΛΟΒΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΔΙΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ._ 


Ηρεμήστε γιατί με αντεγκλίσεις δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα της ηλεκτρομαγνητικής συμβατότητας. Το πρόβλημα δεν έχει έτσι όπως πάει να εξελίχθεί. 

Εξηγούμαι:
Τα AP εκπέμπουν ταυτότητα και είναι αναγνωρίσιμα. Ομως *όλοι* οι σταθμοί ρυπαίνουν την μπάντα.
Εκανα χθές το βράδυ scan με το sniffer στην ταράτσα μου. Εκτός από τα AP, τα repeater και bridges έβλεπα και τους clients. Με εντυπωσίασε το γεγονός ότι τον τελευταίο 1-1,5 μήνα ό συνολικός αριθμός των σταθμών έχει *υπερδιπλασιαστεί*. Ας πούμε τώρα ότι όλοι κόβουμε την ισχύ στο ήμισυ. Αυτό θα μας δώσει, με το ρυθμό που πάμε, μία ανάσσα γιά κάποιους μήνες, ώσπου δηλαδή να διπλασιαστεί ξανά ο αριθμός των σταθμών και να βρεθούμε εκεί που ξεκινήσαμε.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να κερδίσουμε λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω (γιατί το έχω ξαναγράψει, σε λίγο καιρό μόνο λινκ στα 100 μέτρα θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε) είναι :
1) Αυστηρά κατευθυντικά link. θα διαφωνήσω εδώ με τον papashark. Κεραίες με μεγάλη κατευθυντικότητα και μεγάλο λόγο απόρριψης παρασιτικών εκπομπών. Τις omni πρέπει να τις επικηρύξουμε όπως τους λύκους. 

2) Περιορισμός της ισχύος στα απαραίτητα επίπεδα (receiver saturation + 10 dB margin). Προσέξτε δεν γράφω την βλακώδη καραμέλα "στα νόμιμα επίπεδα" γιατί αυτοί που φτιάξαν τον νόμο δεν είχαν καμία οικολογική προοπτική. Αν είχαν, θα έδιναν κίνητρα γιά το κλείσιμο των δεσμών εκπομπής και όχι να σε "σπρώχνουν" σε λύσεις χαμηλής κατευθυντικότητας. 
Η εκπομπή προς τη διεύθυνση που χρειάζεται και *μόνο* είναι μία οικολογική στρατηγική που ακολουθείται διεθνώς σήμερα και όχι μόνο στις ραδιοσυχνότητες. Στο φωτισμό των δρόμων π.χ. πολλές χώρες έχουν περάσει νομοθεσία γιά να περιοριστεί το λεγόμενο spill-over, δηλαδή εκτός από το δρόμο να φωτίζεις και τα παρακείμενα σπίτια και το διάστημα. Θυμάμαι μικρός, πάνω στις ξύλινες κολώνες της ΔΕΗ μιά λάμπα 40W, συχνά χωρίς ανταυγαστήρα. Αυτής της εποχής είναι η συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία.

3) Περιορισμός του θορύβου με όλα τα διαθέσιμα τεχνικά μέσα, όπως δέκτες με υψηλή ευαισθησία, προενισχυτές λήψης, ζωνοπερατά φίλτρα καναλιών.

4) Αξιοποίηση όλων των καναλιών. Να αγοράζουμε συσκευές με 13 κανάλια γιά μεγαλύτερη διασπορά. Οσο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός σταθμών λειτουργεί σε ένα κανάλι τόσο αυξάνει ο θόρυβος.

Και όσο αντέξουμε...

----------


## jason

> 2) Περιορισμός της ισχύος στα απαραίτητα επίπεδα (receiver saturation + 10 dB margin). Προσέξτε δεν γράφω την βλακώδη καραμέλα "στα νόμιμα επίπεδα" γιατί αυτοί που φτιάξαν τον νόμο δεν είχαν καμία οικολογική προοπτική. Αν είχαν, θα έδιναν κίνητρα γιά το κλείσιμο των δεσμών εκπομπής και όχι να σε "σπρώχνουν" σε λύσεις χαμηλής κατευθυντικότητας. 
> Η εκπομπή προς τη διεύθυνση που χρειάζεται και *μόνο* είναι μία οικολογική στρατηγική που ακολουθείται διεθνώς σήμερα και όχι μόνο στις ραδιοσυχνότητες. Στο φωτισμό των δρόμων π.χ. πολλές χώρες έχουν περάσει νομοθεσία γιά να περιοριστεί το λεγόμενο spill-over, δηλαδή εκτός από το δρόμο να φωτίζεις και τα παρακείμενα σπίτια και το διάστημα. Θυμάμαι μικρός, πάνω στις ξύλινες κολώνες της ΔΕΗ μιά λάμπα 40W, συχνά χωρίς ανταυγαστήρα. Αυτής της εποχής είναι η συγκεκριμένη νομοθεσία.


Η λύση δεν βρίσκεται στους νόμους που μας ισοπεδώνουν όλους στο ίδιο επίπεδο.
Ο νόμος μας εξισώνει όλους, ενω για να δουλέψει το δίκτυο είναι προφανές ότι δεν πρέπει όλοι να εκπέμπουν στην ίδια ισχύ, αλλά άλλος να είναι "παράνομος" και άλλος να είναι κάτω από το όριο.

Ο λύση βρίσκεται στον σχεδιασμό από κάποιους μηχανικούς, που θα ορίσουν πως πρέπει να εκπέμπει κάποιος, και θα το επιβάλουν ώς όρο για να ανήκει κάποιος στο awmn δίκτυο.

Η εναλλακτικά, η λύση βρίσκεται σε καθολική ψηφοφορία για την ισχύ που πρέπει να εκπέμπει κάθε awmn κόμβος, καθώς και για τι κεραία και προς ποιά κατέυθυνση πρέπει να έχει κάποιος. Όχι δεν πρέπει να επικυρήξουμε τις omni, και αυτές χρειάζονται σε συγκεκριμένες τοπολογίες. Το κοινό καλό όλων είναι όλοι οι κόμβοι να δουλεύουν, οπότε η ψηφοφορία (θεωρητικά) θα οδηγήσει στο βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα, ίσως ακόμα καλύτερο και από το αποτέλεσμα του σχεδιασμού του καλύτερου μηχανικού. 
Φυσικά μιλάω για μόνιμη ψηφοφορία για κάθε κόμβο, όχι ψηφίσαμε μια φορά και αυτό ήταν, τελέιωσε η ψηφοφορία και καθορίστηκαν τα όρια για τον αιώνα τον άπαντα. Όπως επίσης μιλάω για ψηφοφορία που θα έχει οι καθένας το δικάιωμα να αλλάξει γνώμη. (που θα αλλάξει, μόλις δεί τι βλακεία ψήφισε και σαν συνέπεια δεν παίζει ο κόμβος σωστά)

Αυτούς τους δύο τρόπους μπορώ να σκεφτώ για να δουλέψει το δίκτυο, αν υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος εναλλακτικός πείτε τον. Πιστέυω ότι πρέπει σαν κοινότητα που είμαστε, να επιλέξουμε έναν από τους δύο, και να συμορφωθούμε με την κοινή απόφαση. Γιατί αν δεν συμορφωθούμε σε μια κοινη απόφαση, τότε απλούστατα δεν αποτελούμε κοινότητα, και θα δημιουργήσουμε πολλά awmn! To awmn-jason, το awmn-Mauve κλπ

----------


## wiresounds

> 1) Αυστηρά κατευθυντικά link. θα διαφωνήσω εδώ με τον papashark. Κεραίες με μεγάλη κατευθυντικότητα και μεγάλο λόγο απόρριψης παρασιτικών εκπομπών. Τις omni πρέπει να τις επικηρύξουμε όπως τους λύκους. 
> 
> Και όσο αντέξουμε...


Δεν θα μπορούσα να μην συμφωνήσω περισσότερο. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν κοτσάρει και μια omni >10 και αρχίζουμε τώρα να τα βρίσκουμε μπαστούνια από την αλόγιστη ρύπανση της μπάντας από κάθε κατεύθυνση. Επίσης κάντε καλύτερη σκόπευση στις κατευθυντικές σας.

Στην δική μου περίπτωση π.χ., επειδή ακριβώς πίσω μου έχω ψηλές οικοδομές, πήρα μια patch 9dbi 60 μοιρών για AP που θα βλέπει μπροστά μου χαμηλά σε Βύρωνα-Παγκράτι και Κολωνάκι που βρίσκονται στο 0,5 και 1,5km αντίστοιχα. Δεν έβλεπα το λόγο για κάτι πιο δυνατό.
Εγκράτεια παιδιά στις ισχύεις και στα νεύρα σας!
 ::

----------


## bakolaz

Όσοι λοιπόν έχετε omni (ειδικά) κεραία φροντίστε να εκπέμπεται τουλάχιστον στην νόμιμη ισχύ για να μην έχουμε προβλήματα προς το παρόν ούτε με τους άλλους αλλά ούτε και με τον νόμο (κάποια στιγμή θα βγούν και τα περίφημα μηχανάκια καταμέτρησης παγανιά). 
Δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο ούτε χρειάζεται κάποια ειδική ανάλυση.Έτσι και αλλιώς με μια omni στο μόνο που μπορείς να επέμβεις ειναι η ισχύς εκπομπής του μηχανήματος που έχεις πάνω σε αυτή(και αυτό όχι πάντα). Κλίσεις και στροφές δεν μπορείς να ορίσεις παρά μονο το αν θα την βάλεις πιο ψηλά ή πιο χαμηλά. Αυτό όμως δεν διορθώνει και τόσο το αν θα ενοχλείς κάπου. Για αυτό είναι περιττό να το ψάχνει περαιτέρω κάποιος για το πως θα δωθεί λύση. Η λύση είναι απλή.Περιορίστε την ισχύ σας στα νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής τουλάχιστον ή σε επίπεδα που εξυπηρετούν τον κόμβο σας και την περιοχή σας και όχι άλλο γεωγραφικό διαμέρισμα. Έτσι και αλλιώς όπως έχουμε πεί εκατομμύρια φορές τα λινκς μεταξύ των κόμβων (και λίγο πιο μακρινά) θα γίνονται point to point (αφού οι δοκιμές δείχνουν ότι είναι καλύτερα και σταθερότερα).
Κλείνοντας θα ήθελα να πω ότι εδώ μέσα κανένας δεν αντιπαλεύεται κανέναν. Όσες παρατηρήσεις γίνονται είναι -θέλω να πιστεύω- καλοπροαίρετες με σκοπό να υπάρξει κάποια στιγμή η δυνατότητα να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο σε ένα καλό επίπεδο. Όσοι το αντιλαμβάνονται αυτό ας προσπαθήσουν να βοηθήσουν την προσπάθεια με πράξεις και όχι με θεωρία.  ::

----------


## akef

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλα τα κυψελωτά συστήματα έχουν *απορρίψει* τις omni, ακόμα και τις sector. Π.χ δεν υπάρχει εταιρία κινητής τηλεφωνίας που να δουλεύει με sector ή omni.

----------


## karm

Esu dhladh tora Achille , exeis thn pseudesthish oti gnorizeis tis nomothesies kai frontizeis na eisai nomimos ;. Eno emeis den ta gnorizoume ;.

Shmeiono epishs oti eisai ektos tou pneumatos tou sullogou , alla kai tou forum (sunergasia kai allhlovohtheia). Kataferese de enantion sunadelfon, pou upotithete oti kanhs thn idia prospathia mazi tous , gia thn anaptuksh tou asurmatou duktiou . Gia tous parapano logous , alla kai gia allous pou epifulasomai na ektheso , kalo ton ADMIN tou forum , na parh thesh kai na kauthriash to stul pou grafeis kai tis apeiles sou , dioti apoteloun kako prohgoumeno kai den sunadoun me thn olh prospatheia. Anarotiemai epishs an kapoios pou aporiptei sulhvdhn tis protaseis h apofaseis tou awmn(kai malista prin kan lhfthoun) , exei thesh sto forum kai sto awmn;.

Pantos opoios apeilh me karfoma ..... onomazetai (apo palaiothen) upopshfios roufianos .

----------


## JS

Enw file karm opoiosdipote ekpempei EKTOS oriwn (kai den lew gia 1db) einai yper tis alliloboitheias ??? den nomizw.
Den einai dunaton na aisthanomai tupseis pou gia xarin dokimwn eksepempa kapote 23dbm gia 1 wra kai na einai alloi 24/7 sta 23dbm.
Etsi den prokeite pote na stithei diktuo. Tha to katastrepsoume prin kan arxisei. Egw dikaiologw akoma kai ton eknebrismo apo kapoious pou se pianoun apo 7 kai 8 xiliometra enw den tous koita kan i keraia sou !
Kai ti tha ginei diladi an o sullogos orisei kainourgio orio. Esu (kai oxi mono) duskoleuesai na peseis katw apo ta nomima oria. Tha akolouthiseis ta oria tou sullogou pou AN mpoun tha einai sigoura pio katw ?
H nomizeis oti o sullogos tha erthei kai tha pei:
"Koitaxte kurioi, emas den mas noiazei ti leei o nomos, kai etsi tha ekpempoume oloi oi AP 22dbm ta backbone 29dbm."
Ma les na eimaste (oloi) toso ilithioi kai na poume etsi sto kratos ELATE NA MAS DIALYSETAI ??? (edw fwnazw papashark  ::  )

Katebeite prwta katw apo ta 20dbm kai meta blepoume...Edw na zitisw kai egw suggnwmi gia oses fores espeira me aktinobolia tin perioxi mou me ekeines tis dokimes me Aigalew.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Δεν κάνω καν τον κόπο να απαντήσω στα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις, περιμένω την καταδίκη μου από τον admin του forum  :: 



> Pantos opoios apeilh me karfoma ..... onomazetai (apo palaiothen) upopshfios roufianos .


Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι θα σε καρφώσω ΕΓΩ. Εγώ φταίω που σε προειδοποίησα ότι μπορεί να έχεις προβλήματα αν συνεχίσεις να εκπέμπεις έτσι...
Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι γράφω ή μου κάνεις πλάκα που είναι και πρωταπριλιά;

----------


## ggeorgan

Για τους νεωτέρους υπενθυμίζω ότι ο στόχος του forum είναι να συνεννοούμεθα επί προαιρετικής βάσεως ώστε να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο προς όφελος όλων. Δεν διατάζουμε κανέναν και δεν υποχρεούται κανένας να τηρήσει τις προδιαγραφές στις οποίες καταλήγουμε μετά από συζήτηση. Είναι απολύτως δυνατόν κάποιοι ασυνείδητοι (εντός ή εκτός forum, εντός ή εκτός σωματείου) να κάνουν κατάχρηση της ζώνης συχνοτήτων. Μπορεί αυτό να μας θλίβει, αλλά, τελικώς, ελπίζουμε ότι το γενικό κέρδος θα τους πείσει να συμορφωθούν. Αν όχι, υπάρχει και η EETT που, πέραν των αναγκαίων περιορισμών, θα βάλει και άλλους ...
Ο νοών νοείτω.

----------


## Achille

> 1) Αυστηρά κατευθυντικά link. θα διαφωνήσω εδώ με τον papashark. Κεραίες με μεγάλη κατευθυντικότητα και μεγάλο λόγο απόρριψης παρασιτικών εκπομπών. Τις omni πρέπει να τις επικηρύξουμε όπως τους λύκους.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.



> 2) Περιορισμός της ισχύος στα απαραίτητα επίπεδα (receiver saturation + 10 dB margin). Προσέξτε δεν γράφω την βλακώδη καραμέλα "στα νόμιμα επίπεδα" γιατί αυτοί που φτιάξαν τον νόμο δεν είχαν καμία οικολογική προοπτική. Αν είχαν, θα έδιναν κίνητρα γιά το κλείσιμο των δεσμών εκπομπής και όχι να σε "σπρώχνουν" σε λύσεις χαμηλής κατευθυντικότητας. 
> Η εκπομπή προς τη διεύθυνση που χρειάζεται και *μόνο* είναι μία οικολογική στρατηγική που ακολουθείται διεθνώς σήμερα και όχι μόνο στις ραδιοσυχνότητες.


Απόδειξη ο αντίστοιχος νόμος που ισχύει στην Αμερική. Στα κατευθυντικά links, για κάθε dB που ρίχνεις στον πομπό, επιτρέπεται να ανεβάσεις κατα 3dB το gain της κεραίας σου.

----------


## jason

> Για τους νεωτέρους υπενθυμίζω ότι ο στόχος του forum είναι να συνεννοούμεθα επί προαιρετικής βάσεως ώστε να λειτουργήσει το δίκτυο προς όφελος όλων. Δεν διατάζουμε κανέναν και δεν υποχρεούται κανένας να τηρήσει τις προδιαγραφές στις οποίες καταλήγουμε μετά από συζήτηση. Είναι απολύτως δυνατόν κάποιοι ασυνείδητοι (εντός ή εκτός forum, εντός ή εκτός σωματείου) να κάνουν κατάχρηση της ζώνης συχνοτήτων. Μπορεί αυτό να μας θλίβει, αλλά, τελικώς, ελπίζουμε ότι το γενικό κέρδος θα τους πείσει να συμορφωθούν. .



Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα συμορφωθούν η όχι. Αυτό είναι δικό τους θέμα. Το θέμα είναι, αυτούς τους ασυνείδητους, τους κάνουμε routing η όχι?
Και αν όχι, τι γίνεται με ένα συνειδητό ο οποίος κάνει routing έναν ασυνείδητο?
Και αν ναι, τι γίνεται με ένα συνειδητό ο οποίος δεν κάνει routing έναν ασυνείδητο?

Τα πράγματα μερικές φορές είναι πιό πολύπλοκα από ότι φαίνονται...
Και το μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι το routing, μπροστά στο οποίο το πρόβλημα των παρεμβολών δεν είναι τίποτα...
Έχουν πολλά να δούν ακόμα τα μάτια μας...
 :: 

Πιστεύω ότι οποιαδήποτε μέθοδο απόφασης και αν ακολουθήσουμε, πρέπει ο σύλλογος να βγάλει προδιαγραφές.
Προδιαγραφές κεραίας, ισχύος εκπομπής και κατευθυντικότητας αλλά και προδιαγραφές για το routing, 
και οποσδήποτε προδιαγραφές ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ ανάλογα με την θέση του. 
(το λέω με κεφαλαία, γιατί πιστεύω ότι εκεί είναι η ουσία. Γενικές προδιαγραφές δεν πρόκειται να έχουν κανένα απολύτως αποτέλεσμα.
Όπως αποτέλεσμα δεν έχουν και οι σταθερές προδιαγραφές, που ορίστηκαν κάποτε και δεν μεταβάλλονται)

----------


## karm

Ekana prin ligo mia dokimh kai parakalo kai allous na thn kanoun an exoun thn dunatothta.

Diatheto duo d-link 900+ , to ENA leituorgei san CLIENT kai to DEYTERO san ACCESS POINT .

Vgazo ap thn priza to DEYTERO to ACCESS POINT dhladh kai katevazo apo to ENA (leitourgei san client) ena fakello 96,1 MB se xrono 11 lepta.

Vazo sthn priza to DEYTERO to opoio ekpempei san ACCESS POINT , kai katevazo ton idio fakello se 11 akrivos lepta pali . 

To AP einai sto 5 kanali kai to client sto 4 , eroto tora an uphrxe paremvolh (leitourgoun se apostash 7 metron metaksu tous) den tha eprepe logika na meiothi h taxuthta metaforas;

Kai ena teleutaio , paremvolh mporei na uparxh akoma kai an ekpempei kaneis kato ap to orio . Otan loipon zhtao o sullogos (me kapoia epitroph pou tha orish) , na eksetash to thema kai na vgalh leptomereis odhgies gia ta melh tou, den shmainei oti zhtao ap ton sullogo na mas kalupsh gia upervash isxuos . 

To olo duktio vasizetai sth kalh prothesh kai sunergasia ton mellwn....

Pantos ego eimai diathesimos na vohthiso an xrhasthi , sthn os ano epitroph.

----------


## Achille

> Ekana prin ligo mia dokimh kai parakalo kai allous na thn kanoun an exoun thn dunatothta.
> 
> Diatheto duo d-link 900+ , to ENA leituorgei san CLIENT kai to DEYTERO san ACCESS POINT .
> 
> Vgazo ap thn priza to DEYTERO to ACCESS POINT dhladh kai katevazo apo to ENA (leitourgei san client) ena fakello 96,1 MB se xrono 11 lepta.
> 
> Vazo sthn priza to DEYTERO to opoio ekpempei san ACCESS POINT , kai katevazo ton idio fakello se 11 akrivos lepta pali . 
> 
> To AP einai sto 5 kanali kai to client sto 4 , eroto tora an uphrxe paremvolh (leitourgoun se apostash 7 metron metaksu tous) den tha eprepe logika na meiothi h taxuthta metaforas;


Δοκίμασε να κατεβάζεις με το client και να κατεβάζει και κάποιος άλλος από το AP ταυτόχρονα και τότε θα δεις αν έχεις παρεμβολή ή όχι.
Όταν το AP είναι idle ο θόρυβος είναι πολύ μικρότερος.
Μη συνεχίσεις να επιμένεις, γιατί παραπλανείς αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν...

----------


## papashark

Θα πω στα γρήγορα 2 πραγματάκια καθότι σήμερα είμαι πνιγμένος

Πρώτον η μεγάλη ένταση δεν εξυπηρετή στα wifi αλλά η ένταση μεταξύ μελών του awmn είναι καταστροφική ! Βλέπω μια παρεξήγηση χωρίς λόγο, από την μία κάποια σχόλια που ίσως είναι ατυχή και από την άλλη χιούμορ που παρεξηγήθηκε, πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συνεχίσετε την παρεξηγηση, ούτε να ανταλλάσετε pm με αντεκλείσεις. Είναι δεδομένη η προσφορά όλων των εμπλεκομένων στο δίκτυο καθώς και η θέληση & σκοπός τους για την ανάπτυξη του δικτύου.

Δύτερον, αποφύγετε τις υπερβολές, άλλο 25db και άλλο 35 ! Ναι κάνουμε δοκιμές, ναι τα 20db πολλές φορές δεν φτάνουν, ναι κάποιοι πλέον δεν μπορούν να πέσουν στα 20db, όμως παιδιά το ζήτημα είναι η καλή οπτική επαφή, εκεί βγαίνουν τα Link και με 19 και 20 db στα 4 χιλιόμετρα. 

Καλό θα είναι αυτοί που ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ τα 30 db να προσπαθήσουν να πέσουν πιο χαμηλά, καλό είναι και αυτοί που ενωχλούντε να κάνουν λίγη υπομονή, δεν θα είμαστε για πάντα σε στάδιο δοκιμών......

Θα κάνω ακόμα ένα ποστ το βράδυ να σας περιγράψω κάποια σενάρια που δουλεύουν στην αθήνα, που θα σας βοηθήσουν να κατανοήσετε ποία ειναι η απαιτούμενη ισχύς εκπομπής, πόσο μακριά πάτε, και πόσο ενωχλείτε...

Μέχρι τότε αφήστε τις εντάσεις και ηρεμίστε  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Pantos ego eimai diathesimos na vohthiso an xrhasthi , sthn os ano epitroph.


Μη νιώθεις ενοχή επειδή διπλασιάσθηκαν οι σταθμοί. Απλά σε πήρε η μπόρα γιατί φάνηκε το SSID σου. Εγώ βρήκα στο ίδιο κανάλι που εκπέμπεις και άλλους 3-4 σε bridge mode που δεν φαίνονται. 

Από τη στιγμή που εμείς οι ίδιοι προωθούμε την ιδέα και παρακινούμε μαζικά άλλους να στήσουν σταθμούς, η κατάσταση θα επιδεινώνεται σταθερά μέρα με την μέρα. 

Ακόμη δεν έχουμε δεί τίποτα. Οτι και να κάνουμε, στο τέλος δεν θα μπορέσουμε να χωρέσουμε 4 ελέφαντες μέσα σε ένα VW.

Ας χαρούμε αυτό που έχουμε, όσο το έχουμε, χωρίς γκρίνιες και αλληλοκατηγόριες.

Υ.Γ. Ο καλός διευθυντής φωτογραφίας στην τηλεόραση, κινηματογράφο και θέατρο φωτίζει με τον ελάχιστο αριθμό προβολέων. Ο νέος και άπειρος θα χρησιμοποίησει δύο νταλίκες με φώτα. Γιατί είναι γνωστό ότι ανάβεις ένα φως γιά να φωτίσεις ένα σημείο και ύστερα πρέπει να "κόψεις" καμιά εκατοστή σκιές που αυτό δημιούργησε. 
Λερναία ύδρα. Το ίδιο και στην περίπτωσή μας

----------


## bakolaz

> Shmeiono epishs oti eisai ektos tou pneumatos tou sullogou , alla kai tou forum (sunergasia kai allhlovohtheia).


Εγω το ξεσημειώνω πάντως.....Δεν έχεις καθόλου δίκιο.  ::

----------


## karm

karm έγραψε: 
Ekana prin ligo mia dokimh kai parakalo kai allous na thn kanoun an exoun thn dunatothta. 

Diatheto duo d-link 900+ , to ENA leituorgei san CLIENT kai to DEYTERO san ACCESS POINT . 

Vgazo ap thn priza to DEYTERO to ACCESS POINT dhladh kai katevazo apo to ENA (leitourgei san client) ena fakello 96,1 MB se xrono 11 lepta. 

Vazo sthn priza to DEYTERO to opoio ekpempei san ACCESS POINT , kai katevazo ton idio fakello se 11 akrivos lepta pali . 

To AP einai sto 5 kanali kai to client sto 4 , eroto tora an uphrxe paremvolh (leitourgoun se apostash 7 metron metaksu tous) den tha eprepe logika na meiothi h taxuthta metaforas; 
=================================================================
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάζεις με το client και να κατεβάζει και κάποιος άλλος από το AP ταυτόχρονα και τότε θα δεις αν έχεις παρεμβολή ή όχι. 
Όταν το AP είναι idle ο θόρυβος είναι πολύ μικρότερος. 
Μη συνεχίσεις να επιμένεις, γιατί παραπλανείς αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν...
=================================================================

Xairome pou aresei kai se sena na ksekatharizoun ta pragmata . Ego ap thn arxh ths olhs istorias isxurizomai oti den uparxei thema paremvolhs. Se euxaristo pou molis to epivevaioses kai su . Dedomenou oti to AP mou einai se leitourgia 2-3 meres kai kaneis akoma den sundethike kai metefere arxeia . Ara pame sthn periptosh pou les oti o thoruvos einai polu mikroteros..... ego leo katholou . Pantos se vevaio oti to thema paremvolh , tha to psakso peraitero otan oi sunthikes to epitrepsoun (na sundethi kapoios sto AP mou dhladh) . Lave epishs up opsin sou oti oi protes mou ekpompes radiokumaton eginan to 1970 , o enthousiasmos omos paramenei ameiotos , lorariase tora ta xronoia empeirias. Ta anotero na mhn theorithoun antiparathesh , alla ksekatharisma ton parekshghseon .
Thanks

----------


## Achille

> Xairome pou aresei kai se sena na ksekatharizoun ta pragmata . Ego ap thn arxh ths olhs istorias isxurizomai oti den uparxei thema paremvolhs. Se euxaristo pou molis to epivevaioses kai su . Dedomenou oti to AP mou einai se leitourgia 2-3 meres kai kaneis akoma den sundethike kai metefere arxeia . Ara pame sthn periptosh pou les oti o thoruvos einai polu mikroteros..... ego leo katholou . Pantos se vevaio oti to thema paremvolh , tha to psakso peraitero otan oi sunthikes to epitrepsoun (na sundethi kapoios sto AP mou dhladh) . Lave epishs up opsin sou oti oi protes mou ekpompes radiokumaton eginan to 1970 , o enthousiasmos omos paramenei ameiotos , lorariase tora ta xronoia empeirias. Ta anotero na mhn theorithoun antiparathesh , alla ksekatharisma ton parekshghseon .
> Thanks


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tassos

> Ego ap thn arxh ths olhs istorias isxurizomai oti den uparxei thema paremvolhs. Se euxaristo pou molis to epivevaioses kai su .


karm το συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει είναι ότι ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ παρεμβολές. Εσύ δεν έκανες ουσιαστικό τεστ με το AP σου που είναι στα 7 μέτρα διότι αυτό δεν είχε συνδεδεμένους clients. Δεν αποκλείεται να μην έχει clients επειδή έχεις μεγάλη ισχύ στο άλλο Dlink.
Επειδή το κουράσαμε το ζήτημα, και δεν πρόκειται να συσταθεί καμιά επιτροπή - αστυνομία, το μόνο που σου ζητάνε όλοι (και κυρίως εγώ, γιατί ακόμα και εμένα επηρρεάζεις, αφού δεν με αφήνεις να συνδεθώ με bakolaz) είναι να χαμηλώσεις την ισχύ σου. Με άλλα λόγια *να χαμηλώσεις την ισχύ σου*. Νομίζω είμαι σαφής. Μην το καθυστερείς άλλο το ζήτημα με ψηφοφορίες κλπ κλπ κλπ. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να χαμηλώσεις την ισχύ σου. Και εαν δεν σου φτάνουν τα 20db για το link που θες, έλα να το συζητήσουμε, να βρούμε λύση. Όπως είπες εδώ υπάρχει ένα πνεύμα αλληλοβοήθειας. Σε αυτό το πνεύμα λοιπόν πρέπει κι εσύ να χαμηλώσεις την ισχύ σου.  ::

----------


## karm

Ego xamhla ekpempo agaphte mou , kai kalo einai na papsoume na kunhgame fantasmata kai anemomulous . Pragma polu sunhthismeno sthn radiosuxnothta .

Epidh den mas vgainei kati , vriskoume to proto proxeiro thuma kai tou apodidoume thn euthinh . Klasikoi Neoellhnes . Krima to nearon ths hlikias , tha eprepe na to timoun orismenoi me perissoterh leventia kai sofrosinh .

----------


## Achille

Επειδή έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω πομπώδεις εκφράσεις, θα κάνω μια τελευταία προσπάθεια να σου αποδείξω τεκμηριωμένα ότι γειτονικά κανάλια προκαλούν παρεμβολές, και μάλιστα σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις μπορούν να σκιάζουν ακόμα και τα beacon frames με αποτέλεσμα να είναι αδύνατη η σύνδεση.
Πώς εξηγείς το γεγονός ότι η grid κεραία του bakola πιάνει τα beacon frames σου στα 6.1km απόσταση ενώ είναι γυρισμένη εντελώς αντίθετα από τη διεύθυνσή σου;
Εγώ δυσκολεύομαι να πιάσω τον dti στα 3 χιλιόμετρα και εσένα σε πιάνουν στα 6km με αντίθετη κατεύθυνση;

Από το documentation της Cisco:



> IEEE 802.11b Direct Sequence Channels
> Fourteen channels are defined in the IEEE 802.11b Direct Sequence (DS) channel set. Each DS channel as transmitted is 22 MHz wide, *however the channel center separation is only 5 MHz*. This leads to channel overlap such that signals from neighboring channels can *interfere* with each other. In a 14-channel DS system (11 usable in the US), *only three non-overlapping (and hence, non-interfering) channels, 25 MHz apart are possible (for example, Channels 1, 6, and 11)*.


Το επιχείρημά σου ότι έχεις πολύχρονη εμπειρία δεν αρκεί από μόνο του για να στηρίξει την θέση σου που είναι διάτρητη.
Ξαναδιάβασε το thread από την αρχή και θα δεις ότι οι δικές μου εκφράσεις ήταν οι ηπιότερες όλων των υπολοίπων που σου την είπαν.
Αν τέλος δεν εξέπεμπες υπερβολικά, δεν θα κοπτόσουν αν θα σε κάρφωνα εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος στην ΕΕΤΤ και δεν θα έλεγες όσα κατάπτυστα είπες περί ρουφιάνων.
Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να ανακαλέσεις όλες τις εκφράσεις σου εναντίων μου και να ζητήσεις συγνώμη.

Η υπομονή έχει και τα όριά της.

----------


## karm

mialeksh mono ... apo anaklash...

Ama thes ela se voice-chat na sou apodeikso oti kapou kaneis lathos , arketa...

----------


## Achille

Ανέπτυξε την άποψή σου σε κοινή θέα να τη δουν και να την κρίνουν όλοι.
Συγνώμη πάντως δε ζήτησες, συνάδελφε...

----------


## stoidis

Επειδή αναφέρθηκε ο admin, έχω να πω το εξής:

Έχουμε διοικούσα επιτροπή, οπότε αν κάτι χρειάζεται είναι η αρμόδια για να το ερευνήσει.

Ως άτομο έχω να πω τα εξής:

Το μέγεθος της παρεμβολής των γειτονικών καναλιών εξαρτάται, όπως και σε κάθε πομποδέκτη DSSS, από το bandwidth που χρησιμοποιείται εκείνη τη στιγμή και από την ποιότητα του πομπού.

Το μέγεθος της παρεμβολής που γίνεται αντιληπτό από τους άλλους δέκτες εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα κατασκευής (προδιαγραφές) αυτών των δεκτών.

Φυσικά εννοείται πως η απόσταση, οπτική επαφή και ανακλάσεις παίζουν τον γνωστό ρόλο τους.

Τα non-overlapping κανάλια που έδειξε ο Achille στο σχεδιάγραμμά, είναι με βάση τις προδιαγραφές του πρωτοκόλλου και οι αλληλοπαρεμβολές στα γειτονικά κανάλια υπάρχουν όσο και ποιοτικά καλός να είναι ο πομποδέκτης, εφόσον για να γίνει η μετάδοση είναι αναγκαίο ένα bandwidth 4-5 καναλιών.

Είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι δεν μπορεί να αγοραστεί ποιοτικός μικροκυματικός εξοπλισμός στις τιμές που αγοράζουμε τα access points και τις κάρτες. Γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να διατηρούμε τον εξοπλισμό μας στην χαμηλότερη αναγκαία ισχύ εκπομπής και όπως είπε και ο Mauve να χρησιμοποιούμε περισσότερο κατευθυντικές κεραίες γνωρίζοντας προς τα πού θέλουμε να έχουμε σύνδεση. Έτσι περιορίζουμε τις οποιεσδήποτε παρεμβολές στο πεδίο λοβού της κεραίας και διατηρούμε την ισχύ σε στάθμη έτσι ώστε να διατηρείται αξιόπιστο το link μας.

Αν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος ανάμεσά στο link μας και αρχίζουμε να τον παρεμβάλλουμε, τότε γίνεται αυτός πρώτο hop και έτσι χαμηλώνουμε ακόμη περισσότερο την ισχύ μας.

----------


## jason

ρε παιδιά, το thread λέει "μειώστε τις εντάσεις" και εσείς τις αυξάνετε κιάλλο μου φαίνεται.

Ξέρω ότι θα μου φωνάξετε πάλι, αλλά αν ο καθένας έδινε το root password του στον άλλον, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αύξησης ισχύος και παρεμβολής. Δυστυχώς τόσο ο karm όσο και ο Achille και ο tassos επιμένουν να κρατούν κλειστά τα χαρτιά τους μεταξύ τους σε σχέση με το πόσο εκπέμπουν, και φυσικά δεν δέχονται την δημοκρατική μέθοδο του μέσου όρου ώς λύση για την διένεξή τους. Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα?

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να λογικευτούν και οι τρείς και να βρούν μια συμβιβαστική λύση μεταξύ τους, για να μην δημιουργηθεί ρίγμα στο awmn, και να μην φτάσουμε σε λύσεις διοικούσας επιτροπής, τις οποίες σιχένονται μερικοί και μόνο με το άκουσμά τους. 

Ειρήνη μεταξύ μας παιδία, είναι πολύ πιό σημαντική από το ίδιο το δίκτυο awmn!

(μου φαίνεται θα αλλάξω πάλι το σήμα μου. "Stop the War, at awmn!")
 ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Mia stigmh re paidia , as afhsoume ta paidiarismata kai na kanoume sosth kai sovarh douleia.


Παρόλο τη μικρή μου ηλικία (19-20) δεν νομίζω πως παιδιαρίζω (άλλοι παιδιαρίζουν...), αφού έχω αποφασίσει από μόνος μου να εκπέμπω στα νόμιμα όρια (10db το 900+ και άλλα 12db η omni) και καταλαβαίνω τι προβλήματα θα μπορούσα να δημιουργήσω αν είμουν σε Full Power 24/7.




> Einai gnosto oti oi perissoteroi hmaste se dokimes , auto shmainei oti den kseroume pou ftanei to shma mas.


Το ότι είμαστε σε δοκιμές δεν νομίζω ότι σημαίνει: εκπέμπω σε Full ισχύ όλη τη μέρα κάθε μέρα, μόνο και μόνο για να δω που φτάνει το σήμα μου αφού, και να φτάσει εκεί που φτάνει τώρα, μόλις πέσω στα νόμιμα ΔΕΝ πρόκειτε να φτάσει πάνω από 2-3km. οπότε δεν νομίζω πως θα κερδίσω και τίποτα...




> O soul riper epishs , kserei kai to thlefono mou , giati dustazei na me parh kai na pou ti sumvainei , protimaei na griniazei sta post ;. Paidia h sunergasia einai aparaithth an theloume na kanoume douleia.


Ποιο πολύ γκρινάζω, στα post, για τον B52 και όχι για σένα Κώστα γιατί εσύ τις τελεύταίες 3-4 μέρες το έχεις κατοχυρώσει αυτό (παλιά σε έβλεπα που και που να το κάνεις αυτό και καταλάβενα ότι έκανες δοκιμές και δεν είχα πρόβλημα), ενώ ο Β52 τις τελευταίες 3-4 βδομάδες έχει μπουκώσει όλο το Περιστέρι, και όχι μόνο (χαρακτιριστικά αναφέρω ότι ο davidcas που είναι στα 800μ. από εμένα, και με οπτική επαφή, δυσκολέυεται να με πιάσει και πιάνει καθαρά τον Β52 που τον έχει στα 2-3km.).
Όσο για το τηλέφωνο σου φυσικά και το έχω αλλά επειδή αυτή τη βδομάδα γράφω διαγωνίσματα στο φροντηστήριο, μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ασχοληθώ με το θέμα.Πάντος θα σε πάρω ένα τηλ. αυτό το "Παρασκευο-Σαββατο-Κύριακο" για να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε (αφού όπως είπες χωρίς συνεργασία μεταξύ μας, δεν γίνεται τίποτα).


Πάντα φιλικά,

Μάριος

----------


## Ripper_gr

dio erotisis!

pos kathorizis to TXpower stin engenius apo WinXP? (apo linux ok)

Sniffer gia WinXP?

----------


## Achille

> Sniffer gia WinXP?


Ethereal (χρειάζεται WinPcap)

(Αν και είμαι off topic...)

----------


## karm

Barethika na grafo , ela se voice-chat dhmosia me pollous akroates gia thn sunexeia .... http://www.paltalk.com

Gia ti pragma thes sugnomh , pou mou ekanes prosopikh epithesh xoris ousiastika na paremvalo , sugnomh.

----------


## SoulReaper

Εάν απευθύνεσε σε μένα Κώστα τότε να σου πω ότι δεν ζητάω τη συγνώμη σου πάνω σε κανένα θέμα αφού ξέρω πολύ καλά τι έγραψα...
Εάν φυσικά σου έκανα προσωπική επίθεση (που τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω τι έγραψα, μάλλον έκανα...) τότε εγώ είμαι αυτός που πρέπει να ζητήσω συγνώμη από σ' ένα και όχι εσύ από μένα (εσύ δεν έφταιξες σε τίποτα), γι' αυτό: ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ!!! Κώστα αλλά παραφέρθηκα, λάθος μου δεν θα το ξανακάνω.  :: 

Υ.Γ: Τι είναι το paltalk?

----------


## karm

Soru Marie DEN anaferomoun se sena alla ston achille.

----------


## karm

Gia na mhn paei xamenh , h kourash apo olh auth thn istoria ,tha grapso merika sumperasmata pou vgainoun mexri edo.

A)Sumfonei o achille alla to dokimasa ki ego oti : Ena AP xoris clients , den paremvalei praktika oso isxura kai an ekpempei h oso konta kai na einai se kapoion allon client (client kai AP den einai sto idio kanali )

B)Paremvolh praktika epishs den uparxei akoma kai otan to AP ths A) periptosis, exei men clients alla autoi den metaferoun arxeia , as poume oti prospathoun na kanoun ping .

C)Paremvolh den uparxei otan duo AP einai sta kanalia 1 h 6 h 11 (enoeitai den einai kai ta duo sto idio kanali ) kai auto o achille to egrapse (koita selida 1)

D) Elegthei oti enas pou ekpempei sto kanali 1 paremvalei kai ta upoloipa kanalia 2,3,4,kai 5 (to idio isxuei antistoixa gia ta kanalia 6,11 ) . Auto omos den einai kai toso duskolo na to epivevaiosoume me dokimh .

E)Allh periptosh paremvolhs den mou erxetai sto mualo , authn thn stigmh.

kapoia stigmh tha to sumplhroso.

----------


## papashark

*Χαλαρώστε* λίγο και μειώστε τις εντάσεις ανάμεσα σας όπως ορίζει και ο τίτλος.....

Μετά ξεχάστε το ποιός παρεμβάλει σε ποιόν (μιλήστε με αριθμούς nodedb) και προσπαθείστε να αντιπαραθέσετε τα επιχειρήματα σας χωρίς ούτε να περιαυτολογείτε αλλά ούτε και να επιτίθεστε στους άλλους.

Το πρόβλημα των παρεμβολών είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο και αν δεν βρεθεί σε κάποια στιγμή μια καλή λύση, δεν θα κάνουμε δουλειά ποτέ......

----------


## bakolaz

> Gia na mhn paei xamenh , h kourash apo olh auth thn istoria ,tha grapso merika sumperasmata pou vgainoun mexri edo.


Επισης για να μην παει χαμενη η όλη αυτή κούραση θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τελικά με ποια ισχύ εκπέμπεις αν δεν σου είναι πρόβλημα. Α περιπιμπτοντως χθες συνδεθηκα και πάνω σου έτσι όπως είμαι γυρισμένος (κοίτα το log σου).

----------


## Achille

> Gia ti pragma thes sugnomh , pou mou ekanes prosopikh epithesh xoris ousiastika na paremvalo , sugnomh.


Αν πρόσεχες λίγο καλύτερα, θα καταλάβαινε ότι το post μου είχε χιουμοριστικό χαρακτήρα, ήταν τίγκα στο smiley και δεν σε έθιγε πουθενά.
Οι δικές σου απαντήσεις αντιθέτως ήταν άκρως επιθετικές.
Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## tassos

> Ξέρω ότι θα μου φωνάξετε πάλι, αλλά αν ο καθένας έδινε το root password του στον άλλον, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα αύξησης ισχύος και παρεμβολής. Δυστυχώς τόσο ο karm όσο και ο Achille και ο tassos επιμένουν να κρατούν κλειστά τα χαρτιά τους μεταξύ τους σε σχέση με το πόσο εκπέμπουν, και φυσικά δεν δέχονται την δημοκρατική μέθοδο του μέσου όρου ώς λύση για την διένεξή τους. Τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε τώρα?


LOL Ποιο root pass να σου δώσω βρε; Ποια χαρτιά έχω κλειστά; Όλα τα λέω! Έχω το dlink στην ελάχιστη ισχύ, έχω Xp και όχι linux, (στα XP δεν έχω καν pass, άμα θες μπες  :: ), δεν είμαι AP, μόνο client στον Achille. Είμαι λίγο πάνω από το όριο απ'ότι ξέρω, αλλά είναι προσωρινό αυτό. Ούτε ο Achille κρατάει κλειστά τα χαρτιά του, δε σου κρυβόμαστε βρε jason μη μου ανησυχείς! Τώρα, επειδή παλιότερα σε χαρακτήρισα Λαλιώτη  ::  μου λες ότι δεν δέχομαι τη δημοκρατική μέθοδο;  ::  





> (μου φαίνεται θα αλλάξω πάλι το σήμα μου. "Stop the War, at awmn!")


Μαζί σου! Στο topic αυτό έγραψα πρωτίστως γιατί δεν μου άρεσαν αυτά που διάβαζα, επειδή θέλω κι εγώ ειρηνικό κλίμα. Με τον karm συνεννοηθήκαμε τελικά (μας μένει ο B52) και το ηθικό δίδαγμα για μένα είναι ότι πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι και *πώς* το γράφουμε, γιατί παρεξηγούμεθα εύκολα. Στο κάτω κάτω, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί και αλλού (jason θα θυμάσαι  :: ) τεχνικά ζητήματα συζητάμε, μετρημένα κουκιά είναι. Αν αρχίσουν και διαφωνούν οι μαθηματικοί για το ποια θεωρήματα είναι σωστα... πάει η επιστήμη!
Προθεσή μου δεν ήταν ποτέ να υψώσω καμία ένταση (είτε της ισχύος εκπομπής μου είτε των γραφόμενών μου), συγγνώμη αν παρεξηγήθηκα. Εντάξει τώρα είναι λίγο "κάπως" να έχει επιθετικό στιλ κάποιος που απλά δεν έχει μάθει ακόμα κάποια πράγματα... (γενικά το λέω, μην ξαναπαρεξηγηθώ). Αυτά, και πάντα με καλή διάθεση  ::  (ειδικά τώρα που μου πέρασε κι ο πυρετός)  ::

----------


## karm

Filarakia vgalate ta neura sas , kanate thn plakitsa sas , thn ZHMIA omos thn kanate .

Otan uparxoun tosa emporika duktia pou ekpempoun poios kserei me posh isxu , eseis vrhkate na ta valetai me kapoious tou awmn.

Hdh me to pneuma ekpomph se "nomima" plaisia , ego exasa to link pou me polu kopo esthsa. Den me peirazei omos kapoia stigmh tha steiso allo , gia sas omos tha menh h ntroph oti odhghsate merika vhmata piso thn poreia tou awmn. Oi proxeires kai apsuxologhtes energeies auta ta apotelesmata exoun.

----------


## Achille

Για πες μου πως ακριβώς θα ζητήσουμε από τους άλλους να μειώσουν την ισχύ τους αν δεν το τηρούμε ούτε εμείς οι ίδιοι;
Και μη μου πεις ότι έχει κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα η εταιρία να πετάξει και 2 ενισχυτές ακόμα για να αποκαταστήσει τα links που της ταπώνεις εσύ ή εγώ...

Κατά τα άλλα εξέπεμπες πάντα με χαμηλή ισχύ και εμείς κάναμε λάθος...

Kαι κάτι τελευταίο γιατί βλέπω συνεχώς να κόπτεσαι για την τύχη του AWMN. Το AWMN πάντα παρότρυνε τα μέλη του να εκπέμπουν σε λογικά πλαίσια, ο dti το κάνει από την πρώτη μέρα που λειτουργεί ο κόμβος του.
Μάλλον η άποψή σου είναι εκτός του κλίματος του AWMN και όχι η δική μου.

----------


## karm

Opos katalavainoume einai kapos arga gia na poume oti ta ksexname ola kai ola kala , h shzhthsh prepei na sunexisth kai na teliosh.

Kai eroto otan kapoios exei komvo , ara exei 3 kartes kai 3 keraies dipla-dipla, pos kai den paremvalei h mia karta thn allh;. Pos ginetai na douleuei ena AP kai duo link , den tha eprepe na paremvalei to ena to allo;

Opoios ekane lathos sto telos tha zhthsh leptomeros kai dhmosia sugknomh, an einai antras.

----------


## Achille

> Kai eroto otan kapoios exei komvo , ara exei 3 kartes kai 3 keraies dipla-dipla, pos kai den paremvalei h mia karta thn allh;. Pos ginetai na douleuei ena AP kai duo link , den tha eprepe na paremvalei to ena to allo;


Τα κανάλια 1,6,11 δεν παρεμβάλονται μεταξύ τους.




> Opoios ekane lathos sto telos tha zhthsh leptomeros kai dhmosia sugknomh, an einai antras.


...

----------


## jabarlee

[quote="karm"]Kai eroto otan kapoios exei komvo , ara exei 3 kartes kai 3 keraies dipla-dipla, pos kai den paremvalei h mia karta thn allh;. Pos ginetai na douleuei ena AP kai duo link , den tha eprepe na paremvalei to ena to allo;quote]
Ποιος είπε ότι δεν παρεμβάλει;;
Έχεις 3 interfaces και ξέρεις; Γιατί εγώ έχω, όπως και ο Dti, και δεν είμαστε καθόλου σίγουροι γι' αυτό, μάλλον για το αντίθετο...

----------


## karm

Ki ego auto eipa oti xoris na eimaste sigouroi , vgainoume kai fonazoume ...... mas paremvaloyoun , xamhloste isxuuuuuuuu

O komvos tou dti pou aneferes xrhsimopoiei kai alla kanalia plhn twn 1,6,11 . Ama uphrxe provlhma paremvolhs den tha ginontan antilhpto;

----------


## tassos

karm επιμένεις ότι δεν υπάρχουν παρεμβολές, ή ότι δεν είμαστε σίγουροι. Εαν διαβάσεις λίγο περισσότερο και εδώ στο forum και όπου αλλού θες, θα δεις ότι δεν έχεις δίκιο. Το θέμα δεν τίθεται στη βάση "ποιός είναι άντρας", αλλά ποιός ξέρει και ποιός δεν έχει μάθει ακόμα. Σε παρακαλώ χαμήλωσε τους τόνους...

----------


## karm

Opoios kserei apo radioekpomph na ekferh gnomh : Exo ena link 2 xiliometron me keraia p.x. Grid 17 dbi kai isxu pompou 2 mw , to link auto apokleietai na einai stathero kai na giati .

Epeidh h keraia exei polu megalh enisxush , enisxuei sugxronos kai karhe parasito pou tha emfanisthi stous 2,4 GHz. Einai gnosto oti stous 2,4 uparxoun ki alles suskeues pou ekpempoun (asurmates kameres , suskeues metaforas thlekontrol k.l.p.).

Ti sunevei loipon : O bakolaz diapistose oti den douleuei to link tou me tourkovounia , skeftomenos ti ftaiei to apedose se upshles dikes mas ekpompes , eno to sosto htan na to apodosh se topiko parasito . 

Oti htan topiko parasito fainetai kathara ap to gegonos oti eno emeis den allaksame tipota sthn ekpomph mas , to diko tou link kapoia stigmh doulepse kanonika.

Kalutera loipon na eixe keraia mikroterhs apolavhs kai isxu pompou 100 mw. 

Me liga milivat epeza polla xronia prin (me kati gouoki-tokis gia paidia) einai apogohteush. To ti paremvoles dexontai oi ekpompes me liga milivat den to antilamvanomaste giati den einai ekpompes fonhs ,alla data. 

Data metaferoun kai ta kinhta thlefona kai xrhsimopoioun pompous mexri 2 watts.

Sumperasma: Olh h isxus ths asurmaths kartas kai mikroterhs apolavhs keraies auto xrhazetai . Kai ta neura mas elegxomena dioti thoruvos tha tuxh na mas diakopsei to link . Edo diakoptetai to link pou exoume meso ote me ton internet provider mas kai den tha koph ta asurmato.....

----------


## karm

Tasso pleon den prospatho na peiso kapoious , prospatho na tous nikhso me epixeirhmata . Na zhthsoun sugnomh h na kruftoun.

To paron forum einai polu dhmofiles kai aksizei tin kopo h prospatheia gia na vgoun xthsima sumperasmata gia olous , palepste loipon na doume tou kathenos to hthos kai tis gnoseis.

831 anagnoseis se 2 meres den einai liges.

----------


## SoulReaper

> Opoios kserei apo radioekpomph na ekferh gnomh : Exo ena link 2 xiliometron me keraia p.x. Grid 17 dbi kai isxu pompou 2 mw , to link auto apokleietai na einai stathero kai na giati........
> 
> Epeidh h keraia exei polu megalh enisxush , enisxuei sugxronos kai karhe parasito pou tha emfanisthi stous 2,4 GHz. Einai gnosto oti stous 2,4 uparxoun ki alles suskeues pou ekpempoun (asurmates kameres , suskeues metaforas thlekontrol k.l.p.).........
> 
> Kalutera loipon na eixe keraia mikroterhs apolavhs kai isxu pompou 100 mw..........
> 
> Sumperasma: Olh h isxus ths asurmaths kartas kai mikroterhs apolavhs keraies auto xrhazetai......


Εδώ θα διαφωνίσω και θα σου απαντήσω με το εξής απλό παράδειμα:

Έστω ότι έχω μία συσκευή που εκπέμπει στα 17db (το 900ΑΡ+ ας πούμε) και μία κεραία με 2db (το rubberάκι του 900ΑΡ+ ας πούμε) για να γλυτώσω το θόρυβο της μεγάλης κεραίας όπως λες.
Το αποτέλεσμα αυτού θα είναι να μην πετυχαίνω link σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη από 300-400 μέτρα αφού θα έχω μεγάλη ισχή στην είσοδο (900ΑΡ+) και μικρή στην έξοδο (κεραία), τη στιγμή που χρειάζομαι το αντίθετο για links μεγάλων αποστάσεων.

Οπότε αυτό που λες δεν νομίζω πως στέκει *αφού* για να κάνεις link μερικών χιλιομέτρον χρειάζεται να έχεις όσο λιγότερη ισχή μπορείς στη έξοδο (κεραία) και όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερη στην είσοδο (πομποδέκτης) και αυτό *είναι αποδεδειγμένο.*

----------


## papashark

Αυτό το τόπικ δεν με πάει.... 
2 φορές έχω ξεκινήσει να γράψω μακροσκελές μήνυμα και δεν έχω προλάβει να το τελειώσω, την μία έκανα καταλάθος back με ένα μ@μ@κισμένο microsoft πληκτρολόγιο (εκείνο εκεί που είναι χωρισμένο στη μέση) και τη δεύτερη ήταν η δεύτερη φορά που είδα μπλέ οθόνη στο φορητό μου στα 2000 εδώ και πάνω από 2 χρόνια που τα χρησιμοποιώ παντού !




> Sumperasma: Olh h isxus ths asurmaths kartas kai mikroterhs apolavhs keraies auto xrhazetai . Kai ta neura mas elegxomena dioti thoruvos tha tuxh na mas diakopsei to link . Edo diakoptetai to link pou exoume meso ote me ton internet provider mas kai den tha koph ta asurmato.....


Λοιπόν, φίλε Καρμ εγώ θα διαφωνήσω κάθετα μαζί σου.

Το βασικότερο όλων στα λινκ μας είναι ότι η νόμιμη ισχύ περιορίζετε στα 20db, θέλοντας και μη, αυτά είναι, όσο και να χτυπιόμαστε ότι δεν μας φτάνουν. Διαφωνώ και ότι είναι καλύτερη η μικρή κεραία με δυνατή ισχύ αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο που δεν χρειάζετε καν να το αναπτύξουμε.

Στην δική μας περίπτωση που θέλουμε να πετύχουμε μεγάλες αποστάσεις χωρίς να ξεπερνάμε τα 20 db, είμαστε αναγκασμένοι είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, να οδηγηθούμε στην λύση της ενίσχυσης την λήψης. Έτσι αναγκαστικά βάζουμε μεγάλες κεραίες, λίγα db και βγάζουμε μέγάλα λινκ.

Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα είναι ο κόμβος του Dti :
Απόσταση πάνω από 4 χλμ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) με τον Alexandro
Κεραία grid 24db της Andrew σε ιστό 3 μέτρων με πολύ "αέρα" (fresnel zone) από τα υπόλοιπα κτύρια
Cisco Bridge (και στις 2 άκρες) ρυθμισμένο στα 0db 
Καλώδιο 15,5μέτρα Lmr400, μία μούφα, pigtail από LMR240, σύνολο απωλειών σχεδόν 5db.
Συνολική ισχύς EIRP μεταξύ 19 και 20 db.
Παρεμβολές : 2 δύκτια με νόμιμη ισχύ στον ίδιο ιστό, 2 ξένα δύκτια σε απόσταση κάτω απο 200 μέτρα το ένα μάλλον χωρίς νομίμη ισχύ (κεραία 24db στην ταράτσα του)
Link ?.........Άψογο !

Παράδειγμα κόμβου με πολλές παρεμβολές :
Dlink900+ (πριν το 2.3 firmware) και στις 2 άκρες, 
Ομνι 12db από την pacific wireless, μετά 17αρα grid από την Στέλλα (υψομετρική διαφορά μηδενική)
8 μέτρα AirCom Plus, pigtail από FabCorp, σύνολο απωλειών <3db.
λινκ σε απόσταση 800 μέτρων
Ιστός πολύ ψηλός >5μέτρα
όχι πολύ καλή fresnel zone, εντός των προδιαγραφών (στα 800 μέτρα είναι κανα μέτρο μόνο)
Παρεμβολές : 8 ΑΡ στο site survey του 900+ πέρσυ τον Νοέμβριο, ένα απ' όλα τα ΑΡ ήταν στα 400 μέτρα με 24αρα andrew και breezecom (από 43 εώς πάνω από 50db ΕΙRP) που πέρναγε σουβλάκι τον κόμβο μας.
Λινκ : εώς 2Μbit με λίγα Lost packets, στα 5,5 δεν δούλευε
Μετά την αναβάθμηση των 900+ στο 2.3, το λινκ έπαιξε πολύ καλά και στα 11Mbit. 
Συμπέρασμα, η μεγαλύτερη κεραία κατά 5db δεν εππηρέασε ούτε θετικά αλλά ούτε και αρνητικά το Λινκ, μάλλον βελτιώθηκε η ευαισθησία του 900+.

Τρίτο παράδειγμα, δοκιμές ΜΑuVE, για θόρυβο.
17αρα grid της stella με 900+
Σε 3 μετρο ιστό είχε ένα αποδεκτό Link.
Σε 5 μετρο ιστό το λινκ χειροτέρεψε
Στο -1 μέτρο (με την πλάτη στον τοίχο το) link έπαιξε καλύτερα
Έχασε κατεβάζοντας την κεραία αρκετά db αλλά κέρδισε πάνω από 15db θόρυβο με αποτέλεσμα να έχει καλύτερο SNR (signal noice ratio) με αποτέλεσμα να βγαίνει ευκολότερα το Link.

Από τα 3 παραδείγματα μπορεί να βγάλει κανείς κάποια συμπεράσματα, ίσως διαφορετική για τον καθένα μας (ευτηχώς ο καθένας μας σκέφτεται διαφορετικά)  ::  
Για μένα το πρώτο είναι ότι η μεγάλη κεραία με λίγη ισχύ βοηθάει, το δεύτερο είναι ότι ο καλός πομποδέκτης με καλή ευαισθησία βοηθάει ακόμα περισσότερο, και τρίτον ο θόρυβος μας σκίζει...

Εγώ από αυτά θα έδινα τις εξείς συμβουλές :
1) Εξοπλισμός με καλή ευαισθησία, και αν αντέχουμε οικονομικά και καλής εταιρείας. Δηλαδή όχι dlink με -83 αλλά με prism chipset και -87, και cisco μηχανήματα ή εφάμμιλα (και δύο μισθούς για να τα πάρουμε  ::  )

2) Καλώδια πάρα πολύ χαμηλών απωλειών, προκειμένου να μην χάνουμε την καλή μας λήψη

3) Κεραίες υψηλής απολαβής. προκειμένου να ενισχύουμε την λήψη μας.

4) Όχι omni, όχι grid. Διαλέχτε κεραίες με πολύ μικρό λοβό, (αντί για 360 στις όμνι να πάμε στις 120 ή στις 90, αντοίστιχα και στις grid), και με πολύ καλό FBratio (front to back Ratio)

5) Χαμηλή εκπεμπόμενη ισχύ για να μην ενοχλούμε τους γύρω μας.

Εάν κάποιος κοιτάξει τα σχεδιαγράματα εκπομπής των κεραιών θα βγάλει ενδιαφέροντα συμπεράσματα, ειδικά για τους δευτερέοντες λοβούς εκπομπής. Εδώ να προσθέσω τα εξείς :

Για τις όμνι και το πόσο θόρυβο μαζεύουν, το πόσο κακό είναι το κάθετο έυρος του όλοι λίγο πολύ ξέρουμε. Αυτό που δεν έχουν συνηδιτοποιήσοι οι περισσότεροι είναι το κέρδος στο Link που θα έχουμε από μία κεραία sector ή panel από τα εξείς :
1) Μεγαλύτερο κέρδος απολαβής, άρα καλύτερη λήψη, άρα λιγότερες απαιτήσεις εκπομπής από τους clients, άρα μακρύτερα και υγειέστερα link.
2) Καλύτερο κάθετο έυρος
3) Περιορισμένο οριζόντιο έυρος, άρα λιγότερο θόρυβο και στην εκπομπή αλλά και στην λήψη
4) Περιορισμός των clients που συνδέονται (λόγο του περιορισμένου οριζόντιου έυρος) άρα και περισσότερο διαθέσιμο bandwidth.
5) Καλύτερο FBratio

Για τις grid θα σας πώ ότι υπήρξε λινκ περίπου 5 χιλιωμέτρων στις 45 μοίρες από το κέντρο της grid (άρα λοβός 90 μοιρών), η οποία όμως είχε 31db ΕΙRP ισχύς εξόδου (δηλάδή συνολικά εκπεμπόμενη). Η απουσία πλάτης στις grid σημαίνει εκτός ότι εκπέμπει 360 μοίρες, ότι μαζεύει και θόρυβο από τις 360 μοίρες. Στην Θεσσαλονίκη σε ένα Lινκ με παλαβή ισχύ (24αρες stella και Senao 23db) υπήρξε Link στην πλάτη της μίας 24αρας σε απόσταση περί τα 10 χλμ (μπορεί να ακούγεται πολύ αλλά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο λόγο να μην τους πιστέψω). Κοινώς και οι grid συμπεριφέρονται σαν omni αλλά χωρίς να δίνουν ιδιαίτερο κέρδος, όμως και 2-3 db να δίνουν κέρδος στις 360 μοίρες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν δίνουμε και άλλα 17-18 από τον πομπό, φτάνει να έχει από 20-21 db πίσω, και σιγά σιγά να φτάνει τα 35 μπροστά, με σχεδόν 20 στο πλάι !

Ειδικά όσοι έχουν Εngenious/Senao και grid είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να κατεβάσουν την ισχύ εξόδου τους, και ας νομίζουν ότι εκπέμπουν μόνο μπροστά.....

Στο τέλος θα γράψω και μανιφέστο !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jabarlee

> O komvos tou dti pou aneferes xrhsimopoiei kai alla kanalia plhn twn 1,6,11 . Ama uphrxe provlhma paremvolhs den tha ginontan antilhpto;


Μα και φυσικά υπάρχουν προβλήματα στα Link του Dti: Κανένα link δεν παίζει όπως θα έπρεπε, τουλάχιστον θεωρητικά. Τόσο αυτό με Achille, όσο και αυτό με Alexandro και με τους διάφορους clients. Γι 'αυτό και πιθανολογούμε τις παρεμβολές...

Μερικά πραγματάκια ακόμα και δεν συνεχίζω σε αυτό το θέμα:
1. Το θέμα ξεκίνησε από την απλή διαπίστωση ότι κάποιοι προφανώς έχουν μεγάλες ισχύς στα AP τους χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος. Το ότι βρισκόμαστε σε δοκιμές δεν το δικαιολογεί, ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για omni κεραίες. Τι νόημα έχει να μάθω αν κάποιος, κάπου, με πιάνει όταν εκπέμπω με 30dB, αφού αναγκαστικά θα πέσω στα 20 αργότερα; Και εγώ όταν έκανα δοκιμές με omni, έριξα την ισχύ του Dlink στα 10 dB, για να δω από που με πιάνουν με νόμιμες ρυθμίσεις. Οτιδήποτε παραπάνω είναι περιττό και δημιουργεί ενδεχομένως προβλήματα στους γύρω
2. Ακόμα και αν δεν έχει αποδειχτεί αν η ένταση που εκπέμπεις, Karm, δημιουργεί τα προβλήματα που μας απασχολούν, στην παράκληση του Bakolaz για μείωση της ισχύος έπρεπε να απαντήσεις "ok, θα ρίξω την ισχύ μου για να βεβαιωθεί ότι δεν δημιουργώ πρόβλημα" και όχι να αρχίσει όλη αυτή ή ανούσια αντιπαράθεση. Πάντως για να σε πιάνει ο bakolaz στα 6χμ. και με την κεραία στραμμένη αντίθετα, σημαίνει ότι εκπέμπεις σε full ισχύ...
3. Η πολύχρονη εμπειρία με τα ραδιοκύματα δεν συνεπάγεται ότι κάποιος είναι και καλός σε αυτά...
4. Ο σεβασμός κερδίζεται, δεν συνεπάγεται με την ηλικία...
5. Αν νομίζεις ότι είναι καλύτερο το setup με μεγάλη ισχύ και μικρής απολαβής κεραίες, πούλα την όμνι, και ξαναβάλε στο Dlink αυτή που είχε από το εργοστάσιο, πάλι στα 20dB θα είσαι!
*6. Ας μεταφερθεί το θέμα στη "Γενική συζήτηση" ή κάπου αλλού...*

----------


## jason

Έχω μια απορία βρε παιδιά, ας μου την λύσει κάποιος γιατί δεν είμαι και τόσο σχετικός.

Αφού πιάνετε όλοι τον karm τόσο καλά, γιατί δεν συνδέεστε όλοι μέσω Karm να τελειώνετε? Μήπως επειδή δεν δίνει το root password του κόμβου του?

Γιατί αν μπορέσει και εκπέμψει παράνομα, και σας εξυπηρετήσει όλους, τότε όλα Ok, μόνο ο ίδιος κινδυνεύει να τον κλείσουνε μέσα, όπως επίσης και να βγάλει πράσινες κεραίες στα αυτιά του από την πολύ ακτινοβολία.

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## bakolaz

Jason ή μας δουλεύεις όλους κάνοντας την πλακίτσα σου (μαγκιά σου αν είναι έτσι) ή πρέπει να σε μαζέψουνε οι κύριοι με τα άσπρα (χωρίς παρεξήγηση)....  ::

----------


## jason

> Jason ή μας δουλεύεις όλους κάνοντας την πλακίτσα σου (μαγκιά σου αν είναι έτσι) ή πρέπει να σε μαζέψουνε οι κύριοι με τα άσπρα (χωρίς παρεξήγηση)....


Μετά τον τρελό Karm, να και ο τρελός jason που εμφανίστηκε!
Έχουμε πήξει στους τρελούς εδω μέσα!
 ::  

εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι ο Karm έχει γαμώ τα locations και σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα link μαζί του... karm τουρκοβούνια βλέπεις έτσι? Λογικά πρέπει να έχουμε οπτική επαφή.

----------


## wiresounds

> Jason ή μας δουλεύεις όλους κάνοντας την πλακίτσα σου (μαγκιά σου αν είναι έτσι) ή πρέπει να σε μαζέψουνε οι κύριοι με τα άσπρα (χωρίς παρεξήγηση)....


Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο jason είναι μια χαρά και έχει και χιούμορ. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είμαστε σφιχτόκ**λοι! Χαλαρώστε το κέφι μας κάνουμε εδώ!  ::

----------


## bakolaz

> Μετά τον τρελό Karm, να και ο τρελός jason που εμφανίστηκε!
> Έχουμε πήξει στους τρελούς εδω μέσα!


Θα φταίει η ακτινοβολία φαίνεται......

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> Μετά τον τρελό Karm, να και ο τρελός jason που εμφανίστηκε!
> Έχουμε πήξει στους τρελούς εδω μέσα!
>  
> 
> 
> Θα φταίει η ακτινοβολία φαίνεται......


Όποιος έχει παράπονο με την ακτινοβολία μου, μπορεί να την μειώσει.
Συμβαίνει άραγε το ίδιο με την δικιά σου?

----------


## bakolaz

> Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είμαστε σφιχτόκ**λοι!


Ειδες τι κάνει το γυμναστήριο....

Νομίζω πάντως (και δεν έχω διάθεση να το συνεχίσω) ότι το topic δεν διαπραγματεύεται κάτι το αστείο ή μπορεί κίολας η αίσθηση του χιούμορ μου να είναι ξεπερασμένη(πάντως στις εξηγήσεις που προσπάθησα να δώσω συμπεριέλαβα το ενδεχόμενο πλάκας).

----------


## bakolaz

> Όποιος έχει παράπονο με την ακτινοβολία μου, μπορεί να την μειώσει.
> Συμβαίνει άραγε το ίδιο με την δικιά σου?


Θα σου δώσω το root password μου για να ρίξεις μια ματιά....

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> 
> Όποιος έχει παράπονο με την ακτινοβολία μου, μπορεί να την μειώσει.
> Συμβαίνει άραγε το ίδιο με την δικιά σου?
> 
> 
> Θα σου δώσω το root password μου για να ρίξεις μια ματιά....


Χωρίς πλάκα, το να δίνεις το δικαίωμα σε όλα τα μέλη του awmn που συνδέονται με σένα να μπορούν να μειώσουν την ισχύ εκπομπής σου, είναι βασικό και νομίζω ότι θα λύσει το πρόβλημα των παρεμβολών.
Και όταν λέω να μειώσουν την ισχύ εννοώ με τη μέθοδο του δημοκρατικού μέσου όρου. Θές εσυ 25 , θέλω εγώ 30 , το αποτέλεσμα είναι 27.5 .(όχι σε db, γραμμικά!)
Και σαν κατώτατο όριο ισχύος, ας οριστεί αυτό που αναγκάζει ένα interface να συνδέεται με ένα αποκλειστικά άτομο. (γιατί τον πετάξατε έξω τον καημένο τον karm?)

Δεν ξέρω αν διαφωνείς με αυτό, και αν το βρίσκεις "τρελό" σαν ιδέα.

----------


## karm

Sunexeia tou thematos pote uparxei paremvolh . Na shmeioso omos kai kati allo , dioti polloi koptontai gia dhthen nomimothta , to armodio upourgeio einai dunaton na xorhghsh eidikh adeia se sullogous h kai omades (p.x. radioerasitexnon) opou mporoun na kanoun pareklish se kapoies periptoseis gia logous dokimon kai ereunas . En oligois provlepetai se periptoseis dokimon h kai ereunas na upervenoun kapoia pragmata autoi pou ereunoun h dokimazoun.

To upourgeio den einai mpampoulas alla to armodio organo ths politias , pou exei skopo na dieukolinh prospathies pou ginontai apo tous polites kai proagoun to kalo ths xoras. Giauto kai tha diathesh arketa xrhmata tou forologoumenou polith , gia na promhtheuth eksoplismo gia tous 2,4 GHz (opos diavasame ston tupo) , prokimenou na einai se thesh na epitelesh ton skopo tou.
=======================================

Paratheto kapoia stoixeia apo tous en leitourgeia komvous (einai eukolo ston kathena na ta epivaiveosh).

Komvos awmn-1 (dti) - uparxoun link sta kanalia 1 (me gerovouno), 11 (intel1) , 4 (intel2) , 11 (senao2511cd) .Parathroume oti dipla-dipla leitourgoun 4 kartes sta kanalia 1,11,4,11 , an uphrxe provlhma paremvolhs tha leitourgousan , mallon oxi.


Komvos awmn-2 uparxoun link sta kanalia 11,6,4
(toulaxiston)


Komvos awmn-14 uparxoun link sta kanalia 3,3,6

Yparxoun kai alloi en leitourgeia alla ta sumperasmata prokiptoun mexri edo.


OI anoterw einai oi protoporoi , pou vazoun to xeri vathia sthn tseph kai ksexnoun thn kourash prokimenou na sthnoun kati ( gia logous pou o kathenas tous kserei ). Alla pou sthn ousia auto to kati vohthaei olous emas tous upoloipous kai mas anoigei ta matia me thn empeiria pou dhmiourgeitai .

----------


## bakolaz

> Χωρίς πλάκα, το να δίνεις το δικάιωμα σε όλα τα μέλη του awmn που συνδέονται με σένα να μπορούν να μειώσουν την ισχύ εκπομπής σου, είναι βασικό και νομίζω ότι θα λύσει το πρόβλημα των παρεμβολών.


Αν διαβάσεις καλά το topic αυτό αλλά και άλλα σχετικά περί παρεμβολών και δεις ποιες είναι οι γνώμες των πιο ειδικών θα καταλάβεις οτι τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο απλά. Πιστεύω όπως και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα ότι καταρχήν θα πρέπει να εκπέμπουμε όλοι σε νόμιμη ισχύ.Δεν σημαίνει αυτό όμως ότι τότε δεν θα έχουμε παρεμβολές, αλλά θα είμαστε τουλάχιστον νόμιμοι. Εαν έρθει κάποια στιγμή ο έλεγχος της ΕΕΕΤ δεν νομίζω να οφελήσει ιδιαίτερα να τους πεις ότι έχεις δώσει το root password σου.




> Και όταν λέω να μειώσουν την ισχύ εννοώ με τη μέθοδο του δημοκρατικού μέσου όρου.
> Θές εσυ 25 db, θέλω εγώ 30 db, το αποτέλεσμα είναι 27.5 db.


Εδώ πάλι μας τα χάλασες.....Αν ξεκινήσει ο καθένας απο εμάς να λέει τέτοια μετά ποιος θα ψηφίζει; Θα πρέπει να βάλουμε όλοι υποψηφιότητα για υπουργοί.....

 ::

----------


## karm

Me auto to post thelo na doso duo treis apanthseis .

Marie (soul riper) den enoousa afto pou anafereis , enoousa oti anti gia 24dbi Grid kai polu xamhlh isxu , kalutera einai 17 dbi Grid kai megaluterh isxu. Dioti me thn megalh keraia enisxuetai kai o thoruvos.

Tha sumfonhso me ton papasark oti polu kaluteres einai h stenhs desmhs ekpomphs keraies , gia to thema omos twn omni karaiwn kai ths isxuos exo na parathrhso ta katothi: Yparxoun perioxes pleonektikes (polloi wifi xrhstes) alla uparxoun kai perioxes pou den uparxei kaneis konta sou gia na sundethis h na kanhs tis dokimes sou . Efoson den enoxlhs giati na menhs apragos kai na mhn strefhs thn prosoxh sou se diplanes perioxes;

Kapoios parathrhse oti o sevasmos ton allwn kerdizetai , sumfono alla sumplhrono oti polu tha me enoxlouse an den me sevetai ena atomo pou aksizei kai to sevomai kai ego , kai katholou ena atomo pou mou einai adiaforo . "Polloi oi klhtoi oligoi oi eklektoi....". En olighs na leiph o sevasmos apo atoma pou den .......aksizoun.

Den thiksame epishs thn periptosh pou vazoume duo keraies se karta wifi , mia gia thn ekpomph kai mia gia thn lhpsh, pou einai kalutera na mph keraia megalhs apolavhs ; sthn ekpomph h thn lhpsh;

Telos panton tha parakalousa kapoion trito , na grapsh (thlegrafika) ta sumperasmata(opos ta katalave o idios) , gia na lhksh auth h shzhthsh. Thanks

----------


## hook

Loipon exo na sas theso ena paradoxo pou synebei!

prosfata stithike sto spiti mou (node92-peiraias limani exo optikh epafh me peristeri b52 8,5 km kai koridalo 4,5km ) enas istos 4 metra me 2 anilikes (17ares steles) (kai dyo 900+) pou h mia koitaei peristeri kai h allh koridalo me skopo na syndesoume tis 2 aytes perioxes!

sthn arxh to link pros b52 sto kanali 4 kai to link pros koridalo sto 7 mia xara paizan EKTOS kai an prospathousan o enas na katebasei apo ton allo
leo tha fteei to overlap kai eixa dikio (malon) allazo kanali pros koridalo to bazo sto 10 sto 11 sto 12 sto 13 kai se ola ayta epitelous exoume mia xara link pros oles tis kateythinseis!

kai ginetai to trelo.Etsi gia plaka bazoume kai ta dyo dlink sto 4

kai ekei pou leme den tha paixei tipota PAIZOUN mia xara! ti skata ginetai tha mou pei kaneis??
paizoun symainei oti o koridalos -macrx- katebazei apo peristeri b52 
an skeftoume oti ta 2 dlink einai clients tote to dlink pros b52 akouei kai to dlink pros macrx fonazei kai ta dyo sto idio kanali xmmmm kalh fash  :: 

ta 2 ap exoun antistixa 
b52-omni 12 dbi
macrx -omni 10 dbi

epomenos ti ginetai kanonika den tha eprepe na paizoun ego den to perimena alla epexan! 
kati periergo symbainei edo! 

epishs yparxei allo problima eno ego katebazo kai apo tous dyo me speed apo 1mb mexri kai 4mb
otan pao na steilo kati se aytous pairno ta omorfa strogila trixota @@ mou sto xeri! 
kalh fash kai ayto axa  ::  

tora to ena b52 einai sto 4 kanalin kai o macrx sto 13 kai pali ta idia dhladh katebazo kai apo tous dyo kai den anebazo tipota (ti kala)

shn perioxh pou eimai exo oles ths naytiliakes etairies kai oxi mono kai ap oti exo dei h perisoteres einai me grides kai paizoun sxdon oles sto 6 kai to 1 
epishs simfono me to gegonos oti kalo einai na minoume konta sta 20dbi me kales kateythintikes kai oxi omni kai kamia 500 wat! ti einai cb na bazoume pantofles!

Epishs thelo na sas enhmeroso gia to thema tou b52 oti nai ontos pisteyo oti h egatastash pou exei tora dimiourgei thoribo alla eimaste se dokimastiko stadio ligh ypomonh bre paideia 
yparxei diathesh na alaxoume thn egatastash gia na mporoume oloi na kanoume douleia!

epishs protino na mazeytoume oloi se ena xoro na bgaloume ta rouxa mas kai na kanoume diafora ayto pistevo tha mas ferei poio konta!

make love not linkowar!

----------


## karm

Tha grapso ki ego ena paradokso.

Sto link pou exo (5,9 xiliometra), xthes to AP sta plaisia ton dokimon katevase polu thn isxu tou .

Otan prospathisa na katevaso arxeio (apo to AP) epiana max. taxuthta 0.1 kb/sec h xanontan to link. Otan estelna ego arxeia sto AP h taxuthta htan upshlh (peripou 100 kb/sec .

Proxthes me normal isxu katavaza arxeia me 140 kb/sec.

----------


## SoulReaper

> gia to thema omos twn omni karaiwn kai ths isxuos exo na parathrhso ta katothi: Yparxoun perioxes pleonektikes (polloi wifi xrhstes) alla uparxoun kai perioxes pou den uparxei kaneis konta sou gia na sundethis h na kanhs tis dokimes sou . Efoson den enoxlhs giati na menhs apragos kai na mhn strefhs thn prosoxh sou se diplanes perioxes;


Αφού ο bacolaz αναγκάζεται να γράψει στο forum ότι σε πιάνει με κεραία στραμένη εντελώς αλλού δεν νομίζω ότι ΔΕΝ τον ενοχλείς. Επείσης εάν εκπέμπεις σε full ισχύ ( 19db το 900άρι & 10db η omni ) για να στραφείς στις δίπλα περιοχές ΔΕΝ νομίζω ότι θα σε οφελήσει σε τίποτα αφού αυτές τις περιοχές ΔΕΝ θα τις πιάνεις μόλις πέσεις στα νόμιμα όρια ( 10db το 900άρι & 10db η omni ).
Οπότε για πες μου τι μπορείς να κερδίσεις από το να εκπέμπεις σε full ισχύ απλός για να πιάσεις κάποιους που είναι 6-7 χιλιόμερα μακριά σου, τους οποίους ΔΕΝ πρόκειται να πιάσεις με τίποτα μόλις πέσεις στα νόμιμα όρια;

----------


## SoulReaper

> Tha grapso ki ego ena paradokso.
> 
> Sto link pou exo (5,9 xiliometra), xthes to AP sta plaisia ton dokimon katevase polu thn isxu tou .
> 
> Otan prospathisa na katevaso arxeio (apo to AP) epiana max. taxuthta 0.1 kb/sec h xanontan to link. Otan estelna ego arxeia sto AP h taxuthta htan upshlh (peripou 100 kb/sec .
> 
> Proxthes me normal isxu katavaza arxeia me 140 kb/sec.


Ναι, αυτό είναι φυσικό αφού τώρα που έπεσε στα νόμιμα όρια το ΑΡ (20db) η ισχής του σήματός του είναι πολύ αδύνατη τη στιγμή που φτάνει σε σ' ένα λόγο απόστασης. Το αρχείο που έστελνες εσύ το έπερνε το ΑΡ κανονικά επειδή εσύ εκπέμπεις με πολύ μεγάλη ισχύ (εκτός νομίμων ορίων) και το σήμα σου, παρόλο το μέγεθος της απόστασης, έφτανε αρκετά ισχυρό στο ΑΡ που συνδέθικες. Γι' αυτό μπορούσες να του στείλεις με καλή ταχύτητα και δεν μπορούσες να κατεβάσεις με καλή ταχύτητα.

Γενικά πάντος τα link τέτοιον αποστάσεων (6km) είναι πολύ δύσκολο να γίνουν εφικτά στανόμιμα όρια εκπομπής και δεν είναι και πολύ σταθερά (θέλη πολύ καλή στόχευση και από τις δύο πλευρές).

----------


## dti

> Paratheto kapoia stoixeia apo tous en leitourgeia komvous (einai eukolo ston kathena na ta epivaiveosh).
> 
> Komvos awmn-1 (dti) - uparxoun link sta kanalia 1 (me gerovouno), 11 (intel1) , 4 (intel2) , 11 (senao2511cd) .Parathroume oti dipla-dipla leitourgoun 4 kartes sta kanalia 1,11,4,11 , an uphrxe provlhma paremvolhs tha leitourgousan , mallon oxi.


Σε οτι αφορά τον κόμβο μου έχω να πω τα εξής:
Στο κανάλι 1 υπάρχει κατευθυντικό link με 24άρα grid (αλλά με 16,5 μέτρα καλώδιο LMR-400) και ισχύ ρυθμισμένη στο 1 mW. Είναι σαφώς μέσα στα όρια και λόγω του μικρού λοβού που έχει η grid πρακτικά δεν δημιουργεί θόρυβο στην περιοχή. Επίσης, έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι κοιτάζει προς μία περιοχή που είναι σχετικά "καθαρή". Το front to back ratio της grid σε db είναι πάνω από 20 db, οπότε ελάχιστα παρεμβάλει στις άλλες κεραίες που είναι στον ίδιο ιστό. 

To κανάλι 4 για τη sector επιλέχθηκε γιατί είναι το πλέον καθαρό από παρεμβολές άλλων δικτύων που εκπέμπουν στα κανάλια 1, 7. Η sector έχει 12 dbi gain και το σήμα φθάνει σ΄αυτήν πάλι με καλώδιο και 2 pigtails που ξεπερνούν τα 16 μέτρα. Το ap είναι ρυθμισμένο στα 15 mW μόλις. Πάλι εντός ορίων είμαστε.

Στο κανάλι 11 εκπέμπει η omni (η γνωστή 12άρα της Pacific Wireless από τη σειρά που εμφάνισε πολλά προβλήματα σε αρκετούς από μας). Η δική μου όμως φαίνεται οτι παίζει αρκετά καλά αφού την πιάνουμε από απόσταση 50 μέτρα - 5 χιλιόμετρα περίπου, ικανοποιητικά ανάλογα με την απόσταση βέβαια. Δεν ξέρω αν βγάζει όντως 12 dbi ή λιγότερα γι αυτό και η ισχύς στο συγκεκριμένο ap προσωρινά είναι στα 30 mW. Η καλωδίωση είναι κι εδώ 16 μέτρα τουλάχιστον.

Προς το παρόν δεν λειτουργεί ακόμη το 4ο interface με τη Senao. Υπάρχει σκέψη να είναι ένα κατευθυντικό link με τον Achille για τις ανάγκες του backbone, πάντα μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια. Μελλοντικά θα υπάρξει τουλάχιστον ένα ακόμη interface, είτε με κεραία κυκλικής πόλωσης είτε με οριζόντια πόλωση, που φαίνεται οτι δεν την προτιμούν και τόσο οι τεχνικοί που έχουν στήσει τα 6-7 ιδιωτικά δίκτυα που πιάνω από την ταράτσα μου.

Ακόμη παίζω στο κανάλι 8 για μέσα στο σπίτι μου και φαίνεται οτι δεν έχω παρεμβολές αφού κι εδώ η εκπομπή είναι μέσα στα νόμιμα όρια.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες δοκιμάζω κι ένα Toshiba Magnia Server SG20 με ενσωματωμένο access point που εκπέμπει με λιγότερο από 15 dbm χωρίς εξωτερική κεραία και είναι στο κανάλι 5, χωρίς να δημιουργεί ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα μηχανήματα που είναι δίπλα του σχεδόν.

Συμπερασματικά έχω να παρατηρήσω οτι με ρυθμισμένη σε νόμιμα όρια ισχύ, σαφώς μπορούμε να έχουμε πάνω από 3 interfaces είτε με διαφορετική πόλωση, είτε τοποθετημένα προσεκτικά σε κάποιες αποστάσεις το καθένα και πάντα λαμβάνοντας υπόψη και την ποιότητα του κάθε μηχανήματος. Δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις από ένα Cisco κι από ένα D-Link σε καμία περίπτωση. 
Οτι πληρώσεις παίρνεις, σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό στο wlan.

Πάντως επειδή δίπλα μου στα 200 μέτρα είναι 2 24άρες grid του γνωστού δικτύου paz και paz_audi, έχω να παρατηρήσω οτι κι αυτοί άλλαξαν κανάλια το τελευταίο διάστημα και μετακινήθηκαν από το 10 στο 9 προφανώς λόγω της omni μου. 
Ωστόσο, είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος οτι εκπέμπουν με κάποια watt... 
Ευτυχώς στοχεύουν αντίθετα ή παράλληλα με μένα και λόγω κατευθυντικότητας ***μάλλον*** δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα.

----------


## papashark

> Σε οτι αφορά τον κόμβο μου έχω να πω τα εξής:
> Στο κανάλι 1 υπάρχει κατευθυντικό link με 24άρα grid (αλλά με 16,5 μέτρα καλώδιο LMR-400) και ισχύ ρυθμισμένη στο 1 mW. Είναι σαφώς μέσα στα όρια και λόγω του μικρού λοβού που έχει η grid πρακτικά δεν δημιουργεί θόρυβο στην περιοχή. Επίσης, έχει το πλεονέκτημα οτι κοιτάζει προς μία περιοχή που είναι σχετικά "καθαρή". Το front to back ratio της grid σε db είναι πάνω από 20 db, οπότε ελάχιστα παρεμβάλει στις άλλες κεραίες που είναι στον ίδιο ιστό.


Ξέχασες να πεις ότι καθώς φτάνουν -4db στην κεραία, όσο και να ένισχύουν την εκπομπή οι πλευρικοί λοβοί, δεν περνούν πίσω τα 0db και στο πλάι τα 5-6. Έτσι δεν λερώνεις τον χώρο. 

Εάν όμως εξέπεμπες με 20db θα είχες μια ωραιότατη omni με μια πλευρά πολύ πιο ενισχυμένη......

Στο σχηματάκι από κάτω, είναι το Pattern της ενίσχυσεις της 24αρας, προσθέστε την ισχύ που φτάνει στην κεραία, για να δείτε τι εκπέμπετε προς κάθε κατεύθηνση

----------


## karm

Agaphte soul riper me tis dokimes , auto pou exo na kerdiso den einai tipote perissotero apo gnosh kai empeiria , einai ligo auto arage;

Dhladh kurie sooul riper tha orkizosoun sto dikasthrio oti ekpempo ektos nomimon orion ..... .Den tha fovosoun mhpos se katadikaza gia pseudorkia epeidh kati tetoio to fantazesai isos , alla auto den ftanei prepei na to apodeikshs kiolas. Na prosexoume ti grafoume...

Loipon ektos ap thn isxu kai thn kateuthintikothta kai apolavh ths keraias , megalo rolo paizei kai to upsometro . Apo do pshla pou eimai ego mporo na ftaso polu makria me isxu kato ap ta nomima oria.

Psopika (to exo dhlosei kai dhmosia) eimai uper ths xamhlhs isxuos ekpomphs (akoma kai kato apo ta nomima oria), alla kai to link prepei na douleuei. Phra meros de se authn thn shzhthsh gia enan kai monadiko logo , mhpos kai stamathsoun kapoies aneuthines fhmes peri paremvolhs kai vgoun kapoia sumperasmata alhthina kai upeuthina . Den exo de kanenan anagkh , oute kai kanenas exei emena anagkh , to xompi mas kai thn plaka mas kanoume. M agapas s agapao den m agapas den s agapao....

----------


## hook

Ερώτηση-συμπερασμα

2 dlink στον ίδιο ιστό πως είναι καλίτερα?


a)Και τα δύο στο ίδιο κανάλι ? 
b)να απέχουν λιγότερο απο 6 κανάλια? 
c)να απέχουν περισσότερο η το πολύ 6 κανάλια?

εγώ πάντος δοκίμασα και τις 3 περιπτώσεις και το a) και c)
δούλεψαν το ίδιο καλά ! 
το b) παρουσίασε προβλήματα τα οποία όμως δεν μπορώ να πω με σηγουριά οτι οφείλεται στο ovrlaping ίσως και σε αυτό!  ::  

και πιστεύω οτι η στο θέμα της ισχύς καλό θα είναι να έχουμε σαν παράδειγμα αυτό που κάνουν οι ραδιοερασητέχνες δηλαδή να προσπαθούμε να χρησιμοποιούμε οσό τον δυνατόν λιγότερη!
αν ειναι το link να παίξει με 50% γιατί να το βάλουμε 100% εεε??? γιατι ??? εεεε?κακα παιδεία
Επίσης αν ειναι να βάλουμε το φούρνο μικροκιμάτων με μια omni στη ταράτσα για να πετύχουμε ενα μακρίνό link έχουμε κάθε δικαίωμα να το κάνουμε για λίγο να γουστάρουμε να πούμε οτι το κάναμε να έρθουμε και να το δούμε και όλα και μετά να το μαζέψουμε γιατι μαλακία ειναι να μην παίζει κανεις άλλος γυρο μας!!!! 

 ::  θέλω να καταγκείλω τον papashark επίσημα οτι χρησομοποίεί μια 24ara με το 100% τις ισχύς του dlink και θα βάλει και ενισχυτή λέει ,αμε, γιατι θέλει να μας εκδικιθεί όλους γιατι έχουμε κάποιο σχετικό link ενώ εκείνος τόσους μήνες τιποτα  ::  

κουράγιο Πάνo ο Π ηλίας είναι κοντά και με τη βοήθεια του θα το κανουμε το ριμάδι το link!  ::

----------


## drf

> epishs protino na mazeytoume oloi se ena xoro na bgaloume ta rouxa mas kai na kanoume diafora ayto pistevo tha mas ferei poio konta!
> 
> make love not linkowar!



δεν έχω να πω τίποτε παρά πάνω τίποτε παρακάτω παρά να συμφωνίσω με τον φίλο καλό μου φίλο hook. 

Χρήστο δεν είναι ντροπή να πεις ότι έχεις βάλει 1watt ενισχυτή στην omni 13dbi που έχεις για backbone link. Ντροπή είναι να πεις ότι έχεις rg-58 στην omni σου...  ::

----------


## jason

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jason
> 
> 
> Χωρίς πλάκα, το να δίνεις το δικάιωμα σε όλα τα μέλη του awmn που συνδέονται με σένα να μπορούν να μειώσουν την ισχύ εκπομπής σου, είναι βασικό και νομίζω ότι θα λύσει το πρόβλημα των παρεμβολών.
> 
> 
> Αν διαβάσεις καλά το topic αυτό αλλά και άλλα σχετικά περί παρεμβολών και δεις ποιες είναι οι γνώμες των πιο ειδικών θα καταλάβεις οτι τα πράγματα δεν είναι και τόσο απλά. Πιστεύω όπως και πολλοί άλλοι εδώ μέσα ότι καταρχήν θα πρέπει να εκπέμπουμε όλοι σε νόμιμη ισχύ.Δεν σημαίνει αυτό όμως ότι τότε δεν θα έχουμε παρεμβολές, αλλά θα είμαστε τουλάχιστον νόμιμοι. Εαν έρθει κάποια στιγμή ο έλεγχος της ΕΕΕΤ δεν νομίζω να οφελήσει ιδιαίτερα να τους πεις ότι έχεις δώσει το root password σου.
> 
> 
> ...


Μου κάνει εντύπωση που γέμισε το awmn με νομοταγείς πολίτες, οι οποίοι κόπτονται για την ακριβή εφαρμογή της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας.

Ζήτω η νομιμότητα! Νομιμότητα φυσικά επιλεκτική, που εξαντλήται στα όρια της ισχύος εκπομπής, και δεν επεκτίνεται στην παροχή internet. Ούτε φυσικά επεκτίνεται στο γεγονός ότι κανένας μας δεν έχει δηλώσει τον εξοπλισμό του στην ΕΕΤ, όπως θα όφειλε.

Σας στεναχώρησα πάλι ε?

----------


## MAuVE

> kai ginetai to trelo.Etsi gia plaka bazoume kai ta dyo dlink sto 4
> 
> kai ekei pou leme den tha paixei tipota PAIZOUN mia xara! ti skata ginetai tha mou pei kaneis??
> paizoun symainei oti o koridalos -macrx- katebazei apo peristeri b52 
> an skeftoume oti ta 2 dlink einai clients tote to dlink pros b52 akouei kai to dlink pros macrx fonazei kai ta dyo sto idio kanali xmmmm kalh fash :)


Οχι όμως ταυτόχρονα

Μέχρι εδώ δεν βρήκα τίποτα το περίεργο. Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι ένα repeater με δύο D-Link. Βάλε ένα splitter στις δύο κεραίες και ένα D-Link 900 σε repeat mode και θα έχεις το ίδιο, με εξαίρεση ότι θα χάσεις τα 4dB του splitter. Κάθε μηχάνημα πριν εκπέμψει ελέγχει την κίνηση στον αέρα και μόνο αν δεν υπάρχει κίνηση βγαίνει σε εκπομπή. Αν θέλεις να δείς πραγματικά πως επιδρά η παρεμβολή σταμάτα το routing, βάλε τον ένα να σου κάνει Qcheck ενώ εσύ ασύχρονα κάνεις Qcheck στον άλλο.

κάντο και πές μας.

Αυτό που βρίσκω όμως παραγματικά περίεργο είναι πως σε τόσο μεγάλη απόσταση πιάνετε ταχύτητες 4Mbps έστω και προς την μία κατεύθυνση με D-Link.

Γιά το θέμα της παρεμβολής επικοινωνίας και ανατομίας, θα δοκίμαζα να έκανα το ένα AP και το άλλο client μήπως και δώ τα μάτια μου τα δυό

----------


## hook

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από hook
> 
> kai ginetai to trelo.Etsi gia plaka bazoume kai ta dyo dlink sto 4
> 
> kai ekei pou leme den tha paixei tipota PAIZOUN mia xara! ti skata ginetai tha mou pei kaneis??
> paizoun symainei oti o koridalos -macrx- katebazei apo peristeri b52 
> an skeftoume oti ta 2 dlink einai clients tote to dlink pros b52 akouei kai to dlink pros macrx fonazei kai ta dyo sto idio kanali xmmmm kalh fash 
> 
> 
> ...


Exo thn entiposh oti exeis dikio! telika alaxa ta kanalia giati den epaizan kala otan hthela na steilo kai stous 2 

Thanks!

Oso gia thn taxythta me ton macrx 4.5 km to link einai arketa stathero kai grhgoro thn mera bgazei gyro sta 2.5 mb eno to brady paei kai sta 4.5 mb

me to peristeri 8.5km ta pragmata einai ligo poio dyskola thn mera bgazei mexri kai 1.2 mb eno to brady kapoies fores ftanei ta 4 alla katholou stathero kai pleon sxedon pote  ::  

pantos syntoma tha paro enan enisxith san ayton pou exei o papashark sta 10watt kai elpizo na kano BBQ sthn taratsa mou

Tha erthete?

----------


## jason

> θέλω να καταγκείλω τον papashark επίσημα οτι χρησομοποίεί μια 24ara με το 100% τις ισχύς του dlink και θα βάλει και ενισχυτή λέει ,αμε, γιατι θέλει να μας εκδικιθεί όλους γιατι έχουμε κάποιο σχετικό link ενώ εκείνος τόσους μήνες τιποτα


Και γω θέλω να καταγγείλω ότι το κάνει αυτό για να αποκτήσει wireless connection με τον κόμβο μου, να πάρει το root password και να κάνει format τον σκληρό δίσκο για να βγάλει το redhat και να βάλει debian!
 ::   ::

----------


## karm

As grapsoume kai kati gia thn istoria , na mathainoun kai oi neoteroi.

Loipon stis 17/11/1973 egine h eksegersh enantion ths xountas sto polutexneio , gnosta pragmata. Auto pou den einai isos eureos gnosto ,einai to gegonos oti ton radiofoniko stathmo tou polutexneiou ton eftiaksan radioerasitexnes ton mesaion kumaton. H megalh epituxia tou polutexneiou sthrixthike en polus se auton ton stathmo. Oi tote foithtes tou polutexneiou eixan vevaia tis theorhtikes gnoseis gia na ftiaksoun ena stathmo . Alla gia na petuxh h kataskeuh kai na akousth o stathmos den ftanoun oi theorhtikes gnoseis , xrhazetai empeiria kai polles-polles dokimes.

Vevaia auto to plhrosan oi radioerasitexnes ton mesaion , giati to epomeno diktaktoriko kathestos tou Ioannidh tous ekleise olous.
Suntoma omos apokatastathike h dhmokratia kai ola ta politika kommata timoun apo tote to polutexneio kai tous suntelestes tou.

Ti sumperasma vgainei ; "Thelei areth kai tolmh h eleutheria" pou leei kai o poihths .

To parapano grafthke kai gia na fanh ti aksia exoun oi opoies dokimes. Proagetai sigoura h episthmh kai h texnologia , alla kai to ofelos gia to koinoniko sunolo fainetai kathara.

Kai to kuriotero , to kratos xoris na plhrosh mia draxmh , pairnei etoimh thn gnosh kai ta sumperasmata (meso twn upallhlon tou fusika). Gi auto epitrepei kai kapoies fores enisxuei kapoies prospathies , kalo tha htan na vohthouse perissotero .

Einai gnosto epishs oti sto arxiko stadio ton radiofonikon ekpompon , oi kratikes uphresies theorhsan axrhsta ta vraxaia kumata gia emporikes-kratikes ekpompes kai ta parexorhsan stous radioerasitexnes vraxeon kumaton . Otan omos eidan to pos diadidontai oi ekpompes sta vraxaia , apo dokimes kai sinomilies pou ekanan oi radioerasitexnes (pali entelos dorean dhladh). Gemise to fasma ton vraxaion kumaton apo kratikous kai emporikous stathmous. Gi auto eidika sthn amerikh kai europh (alla kai sthn xora mas teleutaia ginontai prospathies)oi radioerasitexnes alla kai alles paremfereis omades ,exoun afthonh kratikh uposthrhksh gia na mporoun na eksaskoun anempodista to ergo tous.
Gi auto epimenoume to kratos den einai mpampoulas , epitrepei kati giati prosdoka na exh kapoio ofelos.

----------


## MAuVE

> me to peristeri 8.5km ta pragmata einai ligo poio dyskola thn mera bgazei mexri kai 1.2 mb eno to brady kapoies fores ftanei ta 4 alla katholou stathero kai pleon sxedon pote


Προχθές βράδυ πάντος που σκανάριζα έβλεπα στον B52 ένα σωρό repeat packets. Αν δείς και εσύ στα logs σου θα είναι πρέπει να έχεις στα send packets γιά κάθε ένα good και ένα dropped





> Tha erthete?


Αν σερβίρεις και αμελέτητα....

----------


## MAuVE

> Loipon stis 17/11/1973 egine h eksegersh enantion ths xountas sto polutexneio , gnosta pragmata. Auto pou den einai isos eureos gnosto ,einai to gegonos oti ton radiofoniko stathmo tou polutexneiou ton eftiaksan radioerasitexnes ton mesaion kumaton.


Γιά να είμαστε λίγο πιό ακριβείς και να βγαίνουν σωστά συμπεράσματα.

Στα εργαστήρια των μαθημάτων τηλεπικοινωνικής κατεύθυνσης του Πολυτεχνείου, υπήρχε ένας εκπαιδευτικός πομπός γιά την διδασκαλία της ΑΜ διαμόρφωσης. Αυτούς που είναι σε πίνακα και δείχνουν και το σχέδιο μαζί με τα εξαρτήματα και έχουν σημεία γιά μετρήσεις και παλμογράφο. Ισχύς εξόδου κάποια μιλιβατ

Επειδή υπήρχε στο πολυτεχνείο πρόβλημα *ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ* επικοινωνίας, κάποιος σκέφθηκε να τον βάλει μπροστά σαν Public Address και pager (ο τάδε να πάει εκεί κ.λ.π.). 
Πράγματι, χρησιμοποιόντας τρανζιστοράκια γιά δέκτες το πράγμα δούλεψε, αλλά με την μικρή εσωτερική του κεραία από τα εργαστήρια των ηλεκτρολόγων, που ήταν στο πίσω μέρος του οικοδομικού τετραγώνου στη γωνία απέναντι από το Πλαίσιο, δεν μπορούσε να φτάσει στην οδό Πατησίων που ήταν η κύρια πόρτα και ο πολύς κόσμος.

Το πρώτο upgrade έγινε πολύ σύντομα, με μία εξωτερική κεραία που απλώθηκε, μέσα στον περίβολο του πολυτεχνείου, από το εργαστήριο ηλεκτρονικής μέχρι το κτήριο της σχολής των χημικών μηχανικών (προς την μεριά του Μουσείου).

Τότε συνέβη το γεγονός που άλλαξε την πολιτική ιστορία της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας. Αρχισαν τα παιδιά στο πολυτεχνείο να πέρνουν μηνύματα από τους περιοίκους και τους εργαζόμενους στους γύρω δρόμους (Στουρνάρη, Πατησίων που ήταν το ξενοδοχείο Ακροπολ, Μπουμπουλίνας που ήταν η ασφάλεια) ότι τους πιάναν. Κατάλαβαν τότε ότι το μέσο που είχαν σκεφθεί αρχικά να χρησιμοποιήσουν σαν pager γιά τις οργανωτικές τους ανάγκες είχε και άλλες δυνατότητες. Και άρχισαν τα αντιχουντικά συνθήματα.

Ο μικρός εκπαιδευτικός πομπός σύντομα αντικαταστάθηκε από κάποιον που έφερε "πειρατής των μεσαίων" από κοντά (πλατεία Βικτωρίας αν θυμάμαι καλά) αλλά και αυτός ήταν πολύ χαμηλής ισχύος γιά να καλύψει την Αθήνα που διψούσε γιά αντιχουντικά συνθήματα.

Τότε αρχισε το repeating. O ένας με τον άλλο. 

Η ιστορία μας αυτή, μας διδάσκει τι μπορεί να επιτύχει μιά καλή κεραία και ένα κυψελωτό σύστημα επικοινωνίας. Ως και δικτατορίες απειλεί.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν γράφω τόσες μέρες εδώ αλλά πλέον αγανάκτησα...  ::  (Παπακαρχαρία αν ξεφύγω σβήσε ανελέητα  ::  )...


α) Μας προσβάλεις κατάμουτρα...




> Mia stigmh re paidia , as afhsoume ta paidiarismata kai na kanoume sosth kai sovarh douleia 
> ................................................................................................
> Esu dhladh tora Achille , exeis thn pseudesthish oti gnorizeis tis nomothesies kai frontizeis na eisai nomimos ;. Eno emeis den ta gnorizoume ;. 
> Shmeiono epishs oti eisai ektos tou pneumatos tou sullogou , alla kai tou forum (sunergasia kai allhlovohtheia). Kataferese de enantion sunadelfon, pou upotithete oti kanhs thn idia prospathia mazi tous , gia thn anaptuksh tou asurmatou duktiou . Gia tous parapano logous , alla kai gia allous pou epifulasomai na ektheso , kalo ton ADMIN tou forum , na parh thesh kai na kauthriash to stul pou grafeis kai tis apeiles sou , dioti apoteloun kako prohgoumeno kai den sunadoun me thn olh prospatheia. Anarotiemai epishs an kapoios pou aporiptei sulhvdhn tis protaseis h apofaseis tou awmn(kai malista prin kan lhfthoun) , exei thesh sto forum kai sto awmn;. 
> Pantos opoios apeilh me karfoma ..... onomazetai (apo palaiothen) upopshfios roufianos .
> ...........................................................................
> Epidh den mas vgainei kati , vriskoume to proto proxeiro thuma kai tou apodidoume thn euthinh . Klasikoi Neoellhnes . Krima to nearon ths hlikias , tha eprepe na to timoun orismenoi me perissoterh leventia kai sofrosinh .
> ...........................................................................
> Filarakia vgalate ta neura sas , kanate thn plakitsa sas , thn ZHMIA omos thn kanate .
> ...


β) Εκπέμπεις τα κέρατά σου και δεν σέβεσαι κανέναν όσο κι αν σου ζητάν να χαμηλώσεις την ισχύ σου.

γ) Μας το παίζεις γνώστης ενώ έχεις πετάξει τα απίστευτα...




> Na shmeioso kai kati akoma , paremvolh uparxei otan duo AP ekpempoun sto idio kanali p.x. to 5 kai tote den einai 100% h paremvolh...


Η λέξη συμβολή σου λέει κάτι ??? (den einai 100% h paremvolh... )
Η αρμονική παραμόρφωση ίσως ???
Εχεις υπόψην σου πως είναι ένας λοβός, τι είναι η πόλωση κλπ η μας δουλεύεις ?




> Otan sto site survey den pianoume to duktio pou theloume alla kapoia alla , prepei na sundethoume me ta alla gia na elegksoume an einai kapoio apo auta sto kanali pou einai auto pou psaxnoume...


Δηλαδή με το scan δεν παίρνεις τα αναγκάια στοιχεία που θέλεις και πρέπει να συνδεθείς σε όλα τα δίκτυα της περιοχής..

Έχεις κάνει ποτέ scan? αν είχες κάνει θα είχες υπ' όψην σου οτι τουλάχιστον τη συχνότητα στη λέει.




> Otan ego eimai se ena kanali mporei na paremvalo olo to fasma?? .An htan etsi to WISP sto kanali 1 pou exei panusxhro shma , tha eprepe na voulonei ta panta , kati tetoio omos den isxuei.


Αν βάλεις ένα μικρό ηχείο σε ένα μεγάλο ενισχυτή θα ακούς μόνο ουρλιαχτά, αν βάλεις ένα μεγάλο ηχείο σε ένα μικρό ενισχυτή θα ακούσεις καλύτερα την μουσική. Αν ο WISP έχει μεγάλο ηχείο (κεραία) τότε δεν είναι απαραίτητο να βγάζει θόρυβο, μπορεί να έχει βάλει τον πομπό του σε κατάληλη ισχύ ωστε να μην έχει παραμόρφωση.




> Otan kapoios anoigei AP den kserei pou ftanei to shma tou .......


Γι αυτό κάθεται κάτω και υπολογίζει, γι αυτό έχουμε την NodeDB και τον δορυφορικό χάρτη. Στην ανάγκη φωνάζει κάποιον για wardrive.




> Kalutera loipon na eixe keraia mikroterhs apolavhs kai isxu pompou 100 mw. 
> Me liga milivat epeza polla xronia prin (me kati gouoki-tokis gia paidia) einai apogohteush. To ti paremvoles dexontai oi ekpompes me liga milivat den to antilamvanomaste giati den einai ekpompes fonhs ,alla data. 
> Data metaferoun kai ta kinhta thlefona kai xrhsimopoioun pompous mexri 2 watts. 
> 
> Sumperasma: Olh h isxus ths asurmaths kartas kai mikroterhs apolavhs keraies auto xrhazetai . Kai ta neura mas elegxomena dioti thoruvos tha tuxh na mas diakopsei to link . Edo diakoptetai to link pou exoume meso ote me ton internet provider mas kai den tha koph ta asurmato.....


Σε επόμενο post...



> Psopika (to exo dhlosei kai dhmosia) eimai uper ths xamhlhs isxuos ekpomphs (akoma kai kato apo ta nomima oria), alla kai to link prepei na douleuei. Phra meros de se authn thn shzhthsh gia enan kai monadiko logo , mhpos kai stamathsoun kapoies aneuthines fhmes peri paremvolhs kai vgoun kapoia sumperasmata alhthina kai upeuthina.


Για ποιά υπευθηνότητα μιλάς όταν εσύ ο ίδιος αναιρείς αυτά που λες ?




> Kapoios parathrhse oti o sevasmos ton allwn kerdizetai , sumfono alla sumplhrono oti polu tha me enoxlouse an den me sevetai ena atomo pou aksizei kai to sevomai kai ego , kai katholou ena atomo pou mou einai adiaforo . "Polloi oi klhtoi oligoi oi eklektoi....". En olighs na leiph o sevasmos apo atoma pou den .......aksizoun.


  ::  Στα άτομα που δεν αξίζουν (προς το παρόν) βάλε και τον εαυτό σου...
 ::  Ο σεβασμός κερδίζεται και δεν με ενδιαφέρει πότε έκανες την πρώτη σου εκπομπή στα ραδιοκύματα (αν δεν μας λες ψέματα βεβαίως), αλλά με ενδιαφέρει ο τρόπος και το ύφος σου. 
Οποιοσδήποτε επιστήμονας η τέλος πάντων ανύσηχο πνεύμα δεν τρόγεται με τους γύρω του για το "ποιός είναι αντρας" αλλά τους ακούει με προσοχή και απαντάει με λογική. Εσύ μόνο που δεν μας έβρησες, τι παιδάκια μας είπες, τι ανεύθηνους, τι για την ηλικία μας κλπ.  :: 
Για την ποταπή συμπεριφορά σου στον Αχιλέα που δεν φτάνει που του έστηλες το pm του ζήτησες τα ρέστα κι από πάνω, έχω να σου πω οτι ο Achille έχει στήσει πολύ μεγάλο μέρος του δικτύου, συνησφέρει ενεργά, ενώ έχει γράψει κι όλα τα tutorials. Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι εκτώς πνεύματος συλόγου όπως είπες, και τον σεβασμό μας τον έχει κερδίσει. Δηλαδή ήρθαν τα άγρια να διώξουν τα ήμερα....  ::   ::   :: 




> Hdh me to pneuma ekpomph se "nomima" plaisia , ego exasa to link pou me polu kopo esthsa. Den me peirazei omos kapoia stigmh tha steiso allo , gia sas omos tha menh h ntroph oti odhghsate merika vhmata piso thn poreia tou awmn. Oi proxeires kai apsuxologhtes energeies auta ta apotelesmata exoun.


Εσύ έκανες παράνομο link και εμείς πρέπει να ντρεπόμαστε ? Εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω νόμιμο link στα 3 χιλιόμετρα με πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (full σημα) κι εσύ ο παντογνώστης δυσκολεύεσαι να στήσεις ένα link της προκοπής ? Κι αν θες να ξέρεις εμείς το έχουμε προχωρήσει το AWMN εως εδώ και δεν είμαστε κι άσχετοι.

Ντρέπομαι... ::   ::   ::  
Μάλον θα πρέπει να γελάω με αυτά που λες  ::   ::   ::  

 ::  Ελπίζω να κατάλαβες το λάθος σου κι αν σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να ζητήσεις συγνώμη απλά μην το επαναλάβεις. Αν έχεις κάτι να προσφέρεις δεν είναι ανάγκη να γκρινιάζεις και να ανοίγεις αντιπαραθέσεις.

Ειληκρινά δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλω κι ελπίζω να μην είχες κι εσυ αυτήν την πρόθεση στα παραπάνω post σου...

/\/\ic|{ Fl3mm

----------


## B52

Υπολογιζε κι εμενα στο παρτυ hook θα φερω τις μπυρες και ελπιζω να κανεις οτι ειπε ο MAUVE ! 

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoulReaper

> Agaphte soul riper me tis dokimes , auto pou exo na kerdiso den einai tipote perissotero apo gnosh kai empeiria , einai ligo auto arage;


OK... πάω πάσο, έχεις δίκιο. Συγνώμη.




> Dhladh kurie sooul riper tha orkizosoun sto dikasthrio oti ekpempo ektos nomimon orion ..... .Den tha fovosoun mhpos se katadikaza gia pseudorkia epeidh kati tetoio to fantazesai isos , alla auto den ftanei prepei na to apodeikshs kiolas. Na prosexoume ti grafoume...


ΟΚ, κύριε karm εδώ μπορεί να παραφέρθηκα, αφού δεν ήμουν μπροστά οπότε δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη. Συγνώμη πάλι....
Το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι το θεωρώ λίγο δύσκολο να πετύχεις καλό link στα 6χιλ. με νόμιμη ισχύ εκπομπής και χωρίς κατευθυντικές και από τις δύο πλευρές.
Τέλος να πώ ότι δεν θα ξαναασχοληθώ με το θέμα αφού αθέτισα μια υπόσχεση που σου έδωσα σε προηγούμενο post (δεν θα σου ξανακάνω προσωπική επίθεση) στο συγκεκριμένο thread.
Οπότε *συγνώμη*, έχεις δίκιο σε όλα...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Paidia xreiastika ligo ligotero apo 1 ora gia na diavaso olo to thread kai exo na simioso ta eksis:
1) Den yparxei logos na trogomaste, lyseis yparxoun, as tis vroume....
2) Mexri prin to diavaso pisteva oti to megalytero provlima tha itan to routing, tora isos na einai i paremvoles....
3) Omni.... Den ksero poia prepei na einai i thesi mas s' aftes tis keraies...
Boro na po oti exo volevtei me tin omni tou B52 pou peripoy 1+ Km apo to spiti mou piano poly kala (800+ Kb/sec download) me mia 24ara kai to 900+ sta 12.5% (pio kato den paei) tetoio link den eixa oute me mpak (400 m kai 15db grid!)
Ap oti katalava oi omni dimiourgoun to megalo provlima (As anaferei kapoios analoga provlimata pou prosexe me grid an yparxoun)

Edo prokeiptei omos kai ena allo thema, kalos i kakos aftoi oi anthropoi edosan kapia xrimata kai piran aftes tis keraies, ti tha tis kanoun? Mia omni sta nomima oria simfona me ta legomena tou topic tha dimiourgei provlima se aktina 2 Km toulaxiston (analoga ti thesi)
Kati akoma mia omni kalyptei 360 moires, ana interface apodedigmena diskola na eksipiretisei pano apo 4-5 client (kai oxi taftoxrona) opote pio to noima na kalyptoume 360 moires ??

Afta....

----------


## dti

> Kati akoma mia omni kalyptei 360 moires, ana interface apodedigmena diskola na eksipiretisei pano apo 4-5 client (kai oxi taftoxrona) opote pio to noima na kalyptoume 360 moires ??


Η δική μου omni, Pacific Wireless 12 dbi (...μπορεί και λιγότερο), καλύπτει, περιμετρικά, σε νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής, μέχρι και 4 χλμ., ενώ ο αριθμός των clients που εξυπηρετεί, σε συνδυασμό με το Intel 2011b PRO/Wireless AP, είναι συχνά *διπλάσιος* από αυτόν που αναφέρεις.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι μπορούμε να εξυπηρετήσουμε και να εξυπηρετηθούμε σε νόμιμα όρια εκπομπής και με τις οmni, για αρκετό διάστημα ακόμη. Αρκεί να υπάρχει συνεννόηση τουλάχιστον μεταξύ μας...

----------


## Capvar

::   ::  
Anaferomai sta athlia (apo aftis tis apopsis) 900+ pou exoume kai oi perissoteroi. px To AP tou B52 borei kai na sou vgalei to ladi gia 2 MB ,parolo pou alles fores ta 600KB/sec einai mesi taxytita gia 1GB++
Epeidi to proigoumeno mou post itan viastiko, exo na sibliroso kapoia pragmata....

Opos kai na to kanoume kai apo hardware kai apo plevra taxytitas, kovodas mia pita ton 5.5 MBit (sta tsakir kefia) se pano apo 5 kommatia pistevo oti dimiourgei siga siga provlima taxytitas..... 

Exo kai mia sxetiki aporia: Den boroume na "kopsoume" mia omni pros mia katefthinsi poy dimioyrgei provlima, sikonodas enan 2o mettaliko (sto ypsos tis omni) isto pros tin katefthinsi pou den theloume na kalyptoyme??
Toulaxiston se simeia poy den exoume pano apo 3m isto prepei na einai efikto....

----------


## a_aris

> Exo kai mia sxetiki aporia: Den boroume na "kopsoume" mia omni pros mia katefthinsi poy dimioyrgei provlima, sikonodas enan 2o mettaliko (sto ypsos tis omni) isto pros tin katefthinsi pou den theloume na kalyptoyme??
> Toulaxiston se simeia poy den exoume pano apo 3m isto prepei na einai efikto....



Άν θυμάμαι καλά αυτό το "πέτυχε" ο charmed[] εδώ στην Θεσσαλονίκη, κατα λάθος βέβαια... Το μόνο που έκανε ήταν να δέσει την omni κολλητά πάνω στον ιστό της αντί αντί να την βάλει στην κορυφή του. Χάααρηηηη για explain...

Πάντως δέν χάνετε τίποτα να το δοκιμάσετε για να δείτε τί θα γίνει. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## papashark

Γίνετε αν και μπορεί να έχεις κάποια μικροπροβλήματα από την ανάκλαση του μεταλικού αντικείμενου πίσω στην όμνι (μπορεί και όχι βέβαια)

Γιατί δεν βάζεις μια sector για να είσαι ωραίος ?

----------


## akef

> Γίνετε αν και μπορεί να έχεις κάποια μικροπροβλήματα από την ανάκλαση του μεταλικού αντικείμενου πίσω στην όμνι (μπορεί και όχι βέβαια)


Αν και μπαίνω σε ξένα χωράφια (του MAuVE)..... Είναι κλασική θεωρία κεραίων. Αν βάλεις ΠΙΣΩ από την όμνι ένα σωλήνα ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥ μήκους απο την όμνι τότε λειτουργεί σαν ανακλαστήρας και δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα απο της ανακλάσεις απλά δεν καλυπτεις την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. αν όμως βάλεις σωλήνα ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟΥ μήκους τότε αυξάνεις την απολαβή της όμνι προς την συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Θυμηθείτε τις παλιές κεραίες TV με τα μεγάλα δίπολα στην ουρά και τα μικρά διπολάκια στην μύτη

----------


## a_aris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Γίνετε αν και μπορεί να έχεις κάποια μικροπροβλήματα από την ανάκλαση του μεταλικού αντικείμενου πίσω στην όμνι (μπορεί και όχι βέβαια)
> 
> 
> Αν και μπαίνω σε ξένα χωράφια (του MAuVE)..... Είναι κλασική θεωρία κεραίων. Αν βάλεις ΠΙΣΩ από την όμνι ένα σωλήνα ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΥ μήκους απο την όμνι τότε λειτουργεί σαν ανακλαστήρας και δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ πρόβλημα απο της ανακλάσεις απλά δεν καλυπτεις την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. αν όμως βάλεις σωλήνα ΜΙΚΡΟΤΕΡΟΥ μήκους τότε αυξάνεις την απολαβή της όμνι προς την συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Θυμηθείτε τις παλιές κεραίες TV με τα μεγάλα δίπολα στην ουρά και τα μικρά διπολάκια στην μύτη


Σωστό είναι αυτό που λές. Εννοείται ότι ο σωλήνας "ανακλαστήρας" πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον ίσου μήκους με την omni, καθώς επίσης και μεγαλύτερης διατομής απο τον σωλήνα της omni. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η βέλτιστη απόσταση που πρέπει να έχουν μεταξύ τους. Δέν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι κολλητοί οι δύο σωλήνες, ίσως να έχουμε καλύτερη απόδοση του "ανακλαστήρα" άν είναι σε κάποια απόσταση απο την κεραία... Ίσως πάλι και να μήν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό άν οι διαφορές είναι ελάχιστες...

----------


## stoidis

> Σωστό είναι αυτό που λές. Εννοείται ότι ο σωλήνας "ανακλαστήρας" πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον ίσου μήκους με την omni, καθώς επίσης και μεγαλύτερης διατομής απο τον σωλήνα της omni. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η βέλτιστη απόσταση που πρέπει να έχουν μεταξύ τους. Δέν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι κολλητοί οι δύο σωλήνες, ίσως να έχουμε καλύτερη απόδοση του "ανακλαστήρα" άν είναι σε κάποια απόσταση απο την κεραία... Ίσως πάλι και να μήν είναι απαραίτητο αυτό άν οι διαφορές είναι ελάχιστες...



Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η βέλτιστη απόσταση μεταξύ διπόλου - ανακλαστήρα είναι 0.2*λ. Όπου λ είναι το μήκος κύματος.

----------


## MAuVE

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η βέλτιστη απόσταση μεταξύ διπόλου - ανακλαστήρα είναι 0.2*λ. Όπου λ είναι το μήκος κύματος.


Να σημειώσω εδώ τα εξής : 
Σε ένα δίπολο που προσθέτουμε ένα δεύτερο δίπολο σαν ανακλαστήρα, το μέγιστο κέρδος επιτυγχάνεται όταν η μεταξύ τους απόσταση είναι 0,15*λ. Στη διάταξη όμως αυτή η αντίσταση ακτινοβολίας του ενεργού διπόλου πέφτει πολύ. Χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις μεγάλου μήκους κύματος όπου το 0,15*λ είναι από μόνο του πολύ μεγάλη απόσταση. Σαν παράδειγμα αναφέρω την διπλή κάθετη στοιχειοκεραία μεσαίων κυμάτων της ΕΡΤ στην Κέρκυρα με καρδιοειδές πολικό διάγραμμα γιά να μη παρεμβάλονται σταθμοί στην νότιο Ιταλία.

Σε μικρότερα μήκη κύματος η απόσταση αυτή αυξάνεται στο 0,2-0,25*λ προς όφελος μιάς υψηλότερης αντίστασης ακτινοβολίας. Οταν δε προστεθούν και κατευθυντήρες από την άλλη πλευρά, τότε γιά τους ίδιους λόγους μπορεί να φτάσει στα 0,35*λ.

Ολα αυτά ισχύουν γιά συντονισμένα δίπολα και δεν πρέπει να τα μπερδεύουμε με το αρχικό θέμα που ήταν η μετατροπή της omni σε κατευθυντική. Η διαφορά έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι το καταπόσο ένα παθητικό συντονισμένο δίπολο (που δεν τροφοδοτείται με ραδιοσυχνότητα) θα δράσει σαν κατευθυντήρας ή ανακλαστήρας δεν εξαρτάται από την θέση του αλλά από το ηλεκτρικό μήκος του. Δίπολο με μήκος κατά ένα μικρό ποσοστό μεγαλύτερο από το ενεργό, λειτουργεί σαν ανακλαστήρας. Αντίστοιχα, μικρότερο -> κατευθυντήρας.

Η omni στην ουσία έχει εσωτερικά πολλά ενεργά κατακόρυφα δίπολα το ένα πάνω από το άλλο. Εφαρμόζοντας τα παραπάνω, θα έπρεπα να βάλουμε από πίσω, αντίστοιχο αριθμό συντονισμένων κατευθυντήρων. Αντί αυτού έχουμε τον ιστό που δεν συντονίζει σε αυτές τις συχνότητες. Στην περίπτωση αυτή έχουμε ανακαστική επιφάνεια. 

Γιά να μη βγεί το ποστ διάλεξη περνάω στο συμπέρασμα. 

Ο ιστός δεν είναι η καλύτερη ανακλαστική επιφάνεια που μπορούμε να βρούμε. Καλύτερα λειτουργεί μία γωνιακή επιφάνεια όπου η απόσταση της omni θα εξαρτηθεί από την δίεδρο γωνία ή μία επιφάνεια σχήματος ανοικτού "Π". Τον τελευταίο συνδυασμό τον έχω δεί σε μία ετοιμη κεραία βιομηχανικής παραγωγής (όχι πατενταδόρικια).

Και μία πρακτική λεπτομέρεια. Οποιος φτιάξει μία τέτοια κεραία να φροντίσει να στερεώσει το πάνω μέρος της omni, γιατί αν με τον αέρα κουνιέται το διάγραμμα θα παίζει σαν τρελλό.

----------


## Capvar

Opote sinopsizodas opoios exei omni kai dexete parapona oti thoryvei tous "gyro toy" se kapia A apostasi, arkei na valei ena goniako metalliko matsouki sindedemeno me ton isto tou, pros tin katefthinsi pou thelei na blokarei?

----------


## Lewis

> Στην Θεσσαλονίκη σε ένα Lινκ με παλαβή ισχύ (24αρες stella και Senao 23db) υπήρξε Link στην πλάτη της μίας 24αρας σε απόσταση περί τα 10 χλμ (μπορεί να ακούγεται πολύ αλλά δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο λόγο να μην τους πιστέψω). Κοινώς και οι grid συμπεριφέρονται σαν omni αλλά χωρίς να δίνουν ιδιαίτερο κέρδος, όμως και 2-3 db να δίνουν κέρδος στις 360 μοίρες, αυτό σημαίνει ότι εάν δίνουμε και άλλα 17-18 από τον πομπό, φτάνει να έχει από 20-21 db πίσω, και σιγά σιγά να φτάνει τα 35 μπροστά, με σχεδόν 20 στο πλάι !


Αυτό μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω...

Είχα την σενάο στο φούλ, με 24άρα παλιά καλή αμερικάνικη, για ένα λίνκ 7-8 χλμ, και με έπιασε ένας φίλος, στις 200-210 μοίρες (δηλαδίς πίσω αριστερά), στα 12-13 χιλιόμετρα, χωρίς εμφανή οπτική επαφή.

Γενικά το f/b που μας λένε στις προδιαγραφές είναι λίγο μπαλαμούτι  ::

----------


## Lewis

> Opote sinopsizodas opoios exei omni kai dexete parapona oti thoryvei tous "gyro toy" se kapia A apostasi, arkei na valei ena goniako metalliko matsouki sindedemeno me ton isto tou, pros tin katefthinsi pou thelei na blokarei?


egw 8a eftiaxna ena lamarinenio \__/ me diastaseis 25cmx50x25 opws to blepeis, kai 8a ebaza thn omni se apostash 12.5cm apo to kentro...
me enan apostath sto epanw meros, gia na mhn exeis "the dancing lobe"..

..peiratilikia  ::

----------


## Capvar

Oraia loipon osoi exete omni kai diathesi arxiste ta peiramata  ::

----------


## cp

Πήγα χθες από τον SoulReaper για να δούμε τι έγινε και ένα καλό link που είχαμε ΔΕΝ παίζει πια. Ενα γρήγορο σκανάρισμα με μια cantenna και laptop έδειξε αυτό που φοβόμουνα. Karm και B52 εκπέμπουν στο φουλ της ισχύος και με omnis απότι φαίνεται, δημιουργώντας ένα σύνεφο θορύβου πάνω από την περιοχή (Περιστέρι - κοντά στο νεκροταφείο) με αποτέλεσμα σε όλα τα κανάλια της μπάντας να μην μπορεί να γίνει link. 
Τι θα γίνει ρε παιδιά με το θέμα;

----------


## karm

Agaphte mou cp , se plhroforo oti h ekpomph mou (me tis apolies) einai kato ap ta nomima oria . Ekpempo sto kanali 11 , kai os ek toutou den ephreazei h ekpomph kathoulou ta kanalia 1 kai 6 .

Exo sovaro provlhma na kano link . 

Tha sou hmoun upoxreos an ekanes kales metrhseis kai euriskes ti pragmatika ftaiei .

Mhn arxisoume pali ta idia ..........

----------


## pstratos

Aplh h erwthsh-dyskolh apanthsh.
piasame kapoion , wraia kai me posa Dbm mas "erxetai"?? poso Dbm pragmatika ekpempoume? 
apo ti stigmh pou kanenas mas den exei axiopoisto pediometro den mporoume na katadikazoume kapoion....

giati loipon na mhn kanoume kana erano na paroume ena? 

Ante jason sthse pshfoforia.......

----------


## dti

Μας έχει προσφέρει πεδιόμετρο για δοκιμές ο MerNion.
Μόνο που δεν έχουμε βρει χρόνο να το δοκιμάσουμε.
Να λοιπόν η ευκαιρία...

----------


## karm

Sto diko mou AP den uparxoun statheroi clients , sundeontai periodika 2-3 atoma giauto kai kratao to AP anoixto . Epishs gia na uparxh ena AP sthn perioxh mhpos emfanisthi kanenas kainourgios . Den exo kanena provlhma omos na to kleiso .

Afou uparxoun ta aparaithta organa , nomizo oti kalo tha htan DTI na organoseis mia omada na kanh kapoies metrhseis gia na doume ti ftaiei .

To AP mou einai sto kanali 11 kai opos katalhksame sthn proigoumenh shzhthsh , ta kanalia 1,6,11 den paremvalontai metaksu tous , o CP omos egrapse oti olh h mpanta exei thoruvo .

Aloste to susthma douleuei kupselota enalasontas ta kanalia 1,6,11 stis diplanes kupseles , exo to sxediaki pou katevasa ap to site ths d-link alla den ksero pos na to kano epikolhsh .

how setup multiple access points2.ppt

----------


## SoulReaper

Επειδή με θύγει και μένα το θέμα θα πω και 'γω δυο λογάκια αλλά για να μην αρχίσουμε πάλι τα ίδια και δε βγούμε πάλι πουθενά, θα μιλήσω γενικά και αόριστα.

Πρώτ' απ' όλα να πω ότι στο Περιστέρι και τα περίχωρα είμαστε όλοι ή καλύτερα όσοι γνωρίζω προσωπικά (αφού για τους υπόλοιπους δεν μπορώ να πάρω όρκο γιατί δεν έχω δει τις ρυθμίσεις τους & δεν μου έχουν πει ότι γνωρίζουν πως είναι παράνομοι) Watt-o-φάγοι αφού έχουμε καθιερώσει σαν ελάχιστο standard ισχύ ίση ή μεγαλύτερη από τα 30db (1 και βάλε Watt) το οποίο σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις που γνωρίζω αγγίζει (ή και ξεπερνά) και τα 40db  ::  (10 και χώσε νά'χεις Watt) σε 24άωρη εκπομπή/λήψη!!! (Από το παρρόν δεν βγάζω έξω τον εαυτό μου αφού για ένα διάστημα ήμουν και γω στα 30+ db).
Το αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι να δυσκολεβώμαστε ΟΛΟΙ να κάνουμε τα πολυπόθυτα links των 11 και 5,5Mbps, τα οποία τα έχουν όσοι υπερισχύουν σε ισχύ και οι υπόλοιποι είτε περιορίζονται σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες της τάξης του 1 ή 2Mbps (μάλλον λόγω των παρεμβολών), είτε (εάν έχουν την οικονομική ευχέρια) αγοράζουν εξοπλισμό που θα τους δώσει περισσότερα dB έτσι ώστε να πλησιάσουν (ή ακόμα και να περάσουν) σε ισχύ τους "ισχυρούς" έτσι ώστε να πιάσουν και αυτοί τα 5,5 ή 11Mbps. Μια κατάσταση μπάχαλο δηλαδή, αφού αντί να κοιτάξουμε πως θα μας πέσει κοιτάμε πως θα μας ανέβει (η ισχύη  ::  ).
Σε αυτό όμως βοηθάει και η ποιότητα του εξοπλησμού που χρησιμοποιούμε, αφού σε ένα test που έκανα το περασμένω σαβ/κο ανάμεσα σε δύο omni (μία PaW 12dB και μία SD 13dB με ένα 900+ - που εξέπεμπε στο channel: 3 - και μια engenius -χωρίς εξ. κεραία- σαν client) παρατήρισα ότι όταν το 900+ εδίνει 19dB, τη πρώτη κεραία το stumbler τη πιάνει στα κανάλια 3 και 8 ενώ με τη δεύτερη γινόταν ένα party σε σχεδόν όλα τα κανάλια (από το 1 εώς το 11 που βλέπει η engenius). Ενώ όταν το 900+ έδινε 10dB την πρώτη την έπιανε μόνο στο 3 ενώ τη δεύτερη στα 2,3,5 και 8.

Όσο για την ιδέα του πεδιόμετρου, επειδή τη βρίσκω και εγώ πολύ καλή, είμαι μέσα οπότε οι αρμόδοιοι ας το κανονίσουν και ας μας ενημερώσουν.




> Sto diko mou AP den uparxoun statheroi clients , sundeontai periodika 2-3 atoma giauto kai kratao to AP anoixto . Epishs gia na uparxh ena AP sthn perioxh mhpos emfanisthi kanenas kainourgios . Den exo kanena provlhma omos na to kleiso .


Από τη στιγμή που καλύπτης μια περιοχή ή οποία δεν έχει άλλο AP και εξυπηρετείς μερικά άτομα ή μπορεί να εξυπηρετίσεις στο μέλλον, δεν βλέπω κανένα λόγο που να χρειάζεται να κλείσεις κάτι. Αφού το δίκτυο το φτιάχουμε για να μεγαλώνει και να μας ενώνει, όχι για να το μικραίνουμε.

----------


## cp

Αφού υπάρχει διαθέσιμο πεδιόμετρο όπως λέει ο Δαμιανός, καλό είναι να γίνουν κάποιες μετρήσεις στην περιοχή γιατί πιθανόν να δημιουργούνται προβλήματα και από εταιρείες ή ακόμη και συστήματα κεραιών κινητής τηλεφωνίας! Εγώ δεν τα βάζω με κανέναν (προς karm) απλά βρε παιδιά είναι κρίμα να μη μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε με το υπόλοιπο awmn γιατί έχετε κάνει λάθος εγκαταστάσεις ή μάλλον λάθος εκτίμηση για το στήσιμο των κεραιών.
Η γνώμη μου είναι να αποσύρετε τις omni κεραίες και να παίξετε με panels, grid αρκετά κατευθυντικές και sector. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να εκπέμπετε 360 μοίρες. Δεν έχετε ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό. Δείτε που είναι οι clients και στρέψτε προς τα εκεί τις κεραίες.

----------


## dti

Το πεδιόμετρο είναι διαθέσιμο Σαββατοκύριακο και απογεύματα. Θα το χειρίζεται ο ιδιοκτήτης του οπότε πρέπει να προγραμματίσουμε τις επισκέψεις / μετρήσεις με ακρίβεια.

----------


## rentis_city

Συμφωνώ ότι για χρήση client, οι omni μας κοστίζουν πολύ σε θόρυβο, 
αλλά και σε χρήμα.

Και προς θεού οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν μπορούν να μας 
δημιουργήσουν προβλήματα(900/1800/1900)...  ::  
’σχετο, αλλά δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρος κατά πόσο έχουν τεθεί σε 
λειτουργία κυψέλες των 1900 MHz, ακόμη τουλάχιστον...

Όσο για τις "ρυπογόνες" εταιρείες προτείνω να συντάξουμε μια επιστολή 
και να τους την στείλουμε, γνωστοποιώντας τους ότι τα 2,4 GHz δεν είναι 
ελεύθερα για επαγγελματική χρήση, ή έστω να τους συμβουλέψουμε να 
πετάξουν τα breezecom και να βάλουν τίποτα Engenius/Senao/Cisco και 
να μειώσουν την ισχύ εκπομπής κρατώντας παράλληλα τις 24άρες κεραίες 
τους...  ::  
Αν δεν δεχτούν καμία από τις δυο λύσεις, τότε πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει 
να καταφύγουμε εμείς στην λύση του "αστυνόμου"... (βλ. ΕΕΤΤ)  ::  
Η κατάσταση με την μπάντα όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει, το forum έχει 
γεμίσει με παράπονα...  ::  
Δεν είναι πάντως κατάσταση αυτή να λειτουργούμε μόνο τα βράδια και την 
ημέρα να μας καπελώνει ο θόρυβος (ωράρια εταιριών), αν θέλουμε να μας 
πάρει στα σοβαρά η πολιτεία, θα πρέπει να λειτουργούμε αξιόπιστα (μιλαώ 
για availability, όχι τόσο για throughput) 24 ώρες το 24ώρο, 365 μέρες το 
χρόνο...  ::  

Απλά μια πρόταση κάνω, μη βαράτε όλοι μαζί, ένας-ένας...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Συμφωνώ ότι για χρήση client, οι omni μας κοστίζουν πολύ σε θόρυβο, 
> αλλά και σε χρήμα.


Για AP μιλούσαν παραπάνω. Αλλά το έχουμε πει τόσες φορές. ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΣ οι omni/sector για client mode.




> Όσο για τις "ρυπογόνες" εταιρείες προτείνω να συντάξουμε μια επιστολή 
> και να τους την στείλουμε, γνωστοποιώντας τους ότι τα 2,4 GHz δεν είναι 
> ελεύθερα για επαγγελματική χρήση, ή έστω να τους συμβουλέψουμε να 
> πετάξουν τα breezecom και να βάλουν τίποτα Engenius/Senao/Cisco και 
> να μειώσουν την ισχύ εκπομπής κρατώντας παράλληλα τις 24άρες κεραίες 
> τους...  
> Αν δεν δεχτούν καμία από τις δυο λύσεις, τότε πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα πρέπει 
> να καταφύγουμε εμείς στην λύση του "αστυνόμου"... (βλ. ΕΕΤΤ)  
> Η κατάσταση με την μπάντα όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει, το forum έχει 
> ...


Ας γίνουμε πρώτα εμείς όπως θέλουμε, δηλαδή όλοι ή τουλάχιστον οι περισσότεροι κόμβοι κάτω από τα επιτρεπτά όρια και μετά δεν θα είναι δύσκολο να υποχρεώσουμε και τις εταιρίες. Φαντάσου όμως να κάνουμε αυτό που λες τώρα που οι περισσότεροι είναι υπο "δοκιμές" και εμπέμπουν κάτι παραπάνω  ::  ...θα έπαιρνε αρκετούς οι μπόρα. Btw η ΕΕΤΤ δεν είναι ακόμα έτοιμη για ελέγχους οπότε ίσως θα αργήσουν οι εταιρίες να πάρουν σοβαρά το όριο των 20db

----------


## PriestP

Διαβάζοντας το thread θυμήθηκα ένα scan που είχαμε κάνει με τον ioworm από το σπίτι του στις 27-5. Παραθέτω τα αποτελέσματα




> 00.40.96.43.D6.7D keiriadon 
> 00.80.C8.AC.6F.6D awmnmacrx 
> 00.10.E7.F5.CF.EE kouros-ym 
> 00.03.2F.03.12.AF WISP 
> 00.80.C8.AC.CD.71 awmn-496(AP) 
> 00.02.2D.51.87.F6 <--- WEP active


Δηλαδή δεν πιάσαμε κανένα από το awmn εκτός από τους karm (awmn-496) και macrx από τους οποίους απέχουμε 11.9km και 12.2km αντίστοιχα!!!

http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... 2daf66ee7d

----------


## ngia

> Πρόσεξε μόνο μην ειδοποιήσει κανένας την EETT αντί για σένα και τρέχεις


Μου ανέφερε ένας τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ για την συσκευή που έχουν στην ΕΕΤΤ για να ελέγχουν τις εκπομπές. Λοιπόν κάθε δύο δεύτερα σαρώνει όλο το φάσμα (μιλάμε μέχρι 10αδες GHz) και κάνει χαρτογράφηση σε τι ισχύ εξέπεμψες και το ακριβές στίγμα σου. Επειδή δε οι δέκτες του έχουν άψογη ευαισθησία μπορεί να πιάσει και πολύ μικρά σήματα. Το στίγμα σου το προσδιορίζει με ακρίβεια με τη χρήση τέσσαρων διαφορικών κεραιών που έχει. Ακόμα και να εκπέμψεις μια ριπή (να πατήσεις στιγμιαία το ptt) η συσκευή σε καταγράφει. Φυσικά μιλάμε για κόστος μερικά δις.
Καταλαβαίνετε λοιπόν ότι δεν έχουν ανάγκη να τους το πει κάποιος ή να βγουν με ραδιογωνιόμετρα στο δρόμο για να ανακαλύψουν κάποιον. Και προφανώς ασχολούνται με τις παρεμβολές εκείνες που δημιουργού πρόβλημα (προς το παρόν οι δικές μας δεν ενοχλούν κάποιον, παρά μόνο εμάς τους ίδιους)

----------


## Achille

Δεν νομίζω ότι με πείθει ακριβώς η περιγραφή που έδωσε ο τεχνικός. Ειδικά για μικροκυματικές συνθήκες, μου φαίνεται αδύνατο με 4 κεραίες να καλύπτουν όλη την Αττική. Ειδικά δε σε κατευθυντικά links, είναι απίθανο να ελένξεις τι εκπέμπεται αν δεν παρεμβληθείς.
Εκτός αν τα κατευθυντικά δεν τους νοιάζουν να τα ελένξουν ποτέ, για τους λόγους που έχει αναφέρει ο Mauve παλαιότερα...

----------


## ioworm

...τέλος πάντων, αν κάποιος τελικά αγόρασε εξοπλισμό για πολλά db, προκειμένου να πετάξει κεραίες και d-link, ας υπολογίσει να πάρει μερικά μέτρα LMR-400 καλώδιο, να ρίξει την ισχύ του...

...τόσο απλά!

----------


## xaotikos

Ναι μόνο που τα πολλά μέτρα καλώδιο (έστω και LMR400) επηρεάζουν αρκετά την λήψη άρα και την ευαισθησία του εξοπλισμού. Βέβαια για πολύ κοντινά links λογικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με λίγα μέτρα παραπάνω.

----------


## Capvar

και γιατί LMR (χαμηλών απωλειών) και όχι rg-213 που είναι και πιο φθηνό και κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση...

Κακά τα ψέμματα το πρόβλημά μας είναι οι omni με 30+ db εκπομπής... ε η λύση είναι απλή... τα 900+ στα 10 db και δε θα βγαίνουν πάνω από 25db... Τα κατευθυντικά και 30db να είναι... μικρό το κακό...

----------


## ioworm

> και γιατί LMR (χαμηλών απωλειών) και όχι rg-213 που είναι και πιο φθηνό και κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση...


...διότι με LMR ξέρουμε ακριβώς πόσα db θυσιάζουμε σκόπιμα, ενώ με το rg-213 είμαστε στο περίπου.

----------


## ngia

> τέλος πάντων, αν κάποιος τελικά αγόρασε εξοπλισμό για πολλά db, προκειμένου να πετάξει κεραίες και d-link, ας υπολογίσει να πάρει μερικά μέτρα LMR-400 καλώδιο, να ρίξει την ισχύ του...


Αν θέλετε σωνει και καλά να μειώσετε την ισχύ μπορείται να προσθέσετε καλώδιο. Οι απώλειες ειναι χονδρικά LMR400-->7dB/100ft, RG213,214-->14dB/100ft, RG58-->38dB/ft. Oπότε αντί να χρησιμοποιείται τα χονδρά καλώδια σαν εξασθενητές, ειναι φτηνότερο να φτιάξετε ένα pigtail από RG58 με δυο Νσυνδετήρες στα άκρα του και να το παρεμβάλετε ανάμεσα στην κεραία και στο υπάρχον καλώδιο, (πχ 3μετρα :απώλειες 8dB, κόστος 3x1 + 2.5 +2.5=8e) . (Πουλάει ο τρίδημας με 35ε, 1.5μετρο με RG58  ::   ::   ::   ::  )
Πάντως αυτό θα μειώσει και την ευαισθησία οπότε αυτό έχει νόημα να το κάνετε σε κοντινές ζεύξεις (<500μ) και αν το μηχανάκι δεν σου επιτρέπει να μειώσει την ισχύ χειροκίνητα)

Τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά από την κουβέντα βγαίνει ότι:
Οι κατευθυντικές κεραίες με μεγάλο κέρδος 19 ή 21dB δεν είναι το πρόβλημα, ίσα ίσα που δεν μολύνουν τον αέρα γιατί εκπέμπούν σε συγκεκριμένη κατεύθυνση. Το πρόβλημα είναι το γεγονός ότι σε μερικά μηχανήματα δεν μπορούμε να μειώσουμε την ισχύ τους τόσο ώστε σε συνδυασμό με την κεραία να είναι εντός του ορίου 20dBm EIRP.
Εστω λοιπόν ένα 900+ στο οποίο η ισχύς δεν πέφτει κάτω από 10dBm, και έστω ότι το δουλεύουμε σε client. Έχουμε τρεις λύσεις: Κεραία 10dBi οπότε 10+10=20dBm και κεραία 19dBm οπότε 10+19=29dBm και κεραία 19dBi με καλώδιο απωλειών 9dB, οπότε 10+19-9=20dBm.
Σχημάτισα την εντύπωση ότι:
H πρώτη λύση ειναι νόμιμη αλλα ρυπαίνει πολυ. Η δεύτερη δεν ειναι νόμιμη αλλά δεν μολύνει, και η τρίτη ειναι νόμιμη και δεν μολύνει. Καλύτερες αποστάσεις/ρυθμούς έχεις με την δεύτερη, μετά με την τρίτη και τελευταία με την πρώτη (μαζεύει περισσότερο θόρυβο). Τελικά η τρίτη ειναι κατάλληλη για μικρες αποστάσεις και η δεύτερη για μεγάλες αποστάσεις. 
Η δεύτερη παρότι ειναι παράνομη ειναι λιγότερο επιβλαβής από την τρίτη στην συνολική λειτουργία όλου του δικτύου, όσον αφορά τις παρεμβολές γιατί η μια εχει λοβό 60μοιρες ενω η άλλη 8μοιρες. (??)
Αν ειναι έτσι υπάρχει η τυπική πλευρά και η πλευρά ουσίας και οι δύο ειναι διαφορετικές (κάπου ειδα στο forum ότι οι κανονισμοί στη αμερική σου επιτρέπουν να αυξάνεις το EIRP αν χρησιμοποιείς κεραίες μεγαλύτερου κέρδους και γενικά σε ενθαρύνει να βάλεις κεραίες υψηλότερου κέρδους)

----------


## jason

> Aplh h erwthsh-dyskolh apanthsh.
> piasame kapoion , wraia kai me posa Dbm mas "erxetai"?? poso Dbm pragmatika ekpempoume? 
> apo ti stigmh pou kanenas mas den exei axiopoisto pediometro den mporoume na katadikazoume kapoion....
> 
> giati loipon na mhn kanoume kana erano na paroume ena? 
> 
> Ante jason sthse pshfoforia.......


akoma pio aplh erwthsh- akoma pio dyskolh apanthsh..

Ante kai pianeis kapoion (apo allo diktyo), kai ante kai exeis kai pediometro kai blepeis oti ekpempei sta 300000 dbm. (kai gia na paroume kai thn xeiroterh periptvsh, ola kateythintika, kateytheian pros ta sena). Tou les loipon eygenika na xamhlwsei thn isxy tou, kai sou leei aytos "Tha mou [email protected]@seis kamia mantra, karagiozh"

Ti kaneis tote? 

Ante pstratos bale kamia pshfoforia, giati emena tha me kracsoun pali...(kai koita na mhn csexaseis kai to poll option "kamia pshfoforia tou pstratos den mou aresei, ektos apo ayth")

 ::

----------


## TZOTZIOY

(Βλακεία θα πω, αγνοήστε με)

Μειώστε τις εντάσεις γιατί καροδοκούν γνωστοί παρουσιαστές ειδήσεων και τα τσακάλια τους. Απόσπασμα από φανταστικό βραδυνό δελτίο ειδήσεων:
"...εκατοντάδες γνωστοί άγνωστοι ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΖΟΥΝ νυχθημερόν τον Αττικό Ουρανό με ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ ραδιοκύματα όπως του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων και των ραντάρ και, βράζοντας τους ΥΔΡΑΤΜΟΥΣ στην ατμόσφαιρα, προκαλούν τον ξαφνικό καύσωνα {παράθυρο: βυζί στην παραλία} που πλήττει ανεξαιρέτως μεγάλους και μικρούς...
...ειδική επιστημονική ομάδα του {συμπληρώσατε το σταθμό της επιλογής σας} αποφαίνεται ότι η κατάσταση στο κέντρο της πόλης είναι πιο επικίνδυνη από διαμονή σε ακτίνα 50 μέτρων από ΚΥΤ της ΔΕΗ!...
...η αστυνομία παρακολουθεί στενά τις συχνότητες, λόγω ανώνυμων πληροφοριών που συσχετίζουν τους ραδιοπειρατές με τη 17 Νοέμβρη..."

και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά, πάντα με δραματική μουσική υπόκρουση  ::

----------


## Capvar

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Capvar
> 
> και γιατί LMR (χαμηλών απωλειών) και όχι rg-213 που είναι και πιο φθηνό και κάνει καλύτερη δουλειά στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση...
> 
> 
> ...διότι με LMR ξέρουμε ακριβώς πόσα db θυσιάζουμε σκόπιμα, ενώ με το rg-213 είμαστε στο περίπου.


E καλά άμα αξίζει να μου κοστίσει 20€ πάνω και μια κουλούρα 6μ δύσκαμπτο καλώδιο να μη ξέρω που να το κρύψω ,για να εκπέμπω 20db και όχι 19 ή 21...  ::  να το κάνω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## rentis_city

> (Βλακεία θα πω, αγνοήστε με)
> 
> Μειώστε τις εντάσεις γιατί καροδοκούν γνωστοί παρουσιαστές ειδήσεων και τα τσακάλια τους. Απόσπασμα από φανταστικό βραδυνό δελτίο ειδήσεων:
> "...εκατοντάδες γνωστοί άγνωστοι ΒΟΜΒΑΡΔΙΖΟΥΝ νυχθημερόν τον Αττικό Ουρανό με ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ ραδιοκύματα όπως του φούρνου μικροκυμάτων και των ραντάρ και, βράζοντας τους ΥΔΡΑΤΜΟΥΣ στην ατμόσφαιρα, προκαλούν τον ξαφνικό καύσωνα {παράθυρο: βυζί στην παραλία} που πλήττει ανεξαιρέτως μεγάλους και μικρούς...
> ...ειδική επιστημονική ομάδα του {συμπληρώσατε το σταθμό της επιλογής σας} αποφαίνεται ότι η κατάσταση στο κέντρο της πόλης είναι πιο επικίνδυνη από διαμονή σε ακτίνα 50 μέτρων από ΚΥΤ της ΔΕΗ!...
> ...η αστυνομία παρακολουθεί στενά τις συχνότητες, λόγω ανώνυμων πληροφοριών που συσχετίζουν τους ραδιοπειρατές με τη 17 Νοέμβρη..."
> 
> και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά, πάντα με δραματική μουσική υπόκρουση


ΑΨΟΓΟΣ!  ::

----------

